# Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.

*Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*

“At this point, the whole race thing is over . . . it doesn’t matter anymore. We’ve transcended it. Now we have a black president, so clearly we are not racist,” stated one young woman after the first election of Barack Obama as president of the United States.http://www.demos.org/blog/9/21/17/why-we-are-not-making-progress-against-racism#_edn1_ In the euphoria of Obama’s first election, many Americans—on the left, right, and center—agreed that America had become post-racial. Today, many on the left recognize that America is still struggling with racism. But what liberals may not fully appreciate is the degree to which the rest of America is still deep within a post-racial haze.

New research from social psychologists at Yale and Northwestern Universities reveals that Americans—especially rich, white Americans—greatly overestimate how much racial progress we have made toward economic equality. Averaging across 5 economic measures, the researchers find that Americans estimate that we have made about 25 percent more progress toward black-white economic equality than we actually have made.

Worse still, Americans are most inaccurate on the most important economic measure—wealth. Scholars have come to recognize that wealth—the value of assets minus debts—is the most important measure of a family’s overall economic well-being. The social psychologists find that Americans overestimate our progress toward black-white wealth equality by about 80 percent. Today, for every dollar of wealth that whites have, blacks have only a few cents. "

" For those who believe that black people are already equal with white people, any policy that seeks to address anti-black discrimination looks like an attempt to give blacks an advantage over whites. Many Americans, particularly Republicans, believe that today there is more discrimination against white people than against black people. 

Because so many Americans are not grounded in the reality of American racism, the call for a “conversation on race” is a bad idea. We need Americans to go on fact-finding missions on racism, not try to engage in conversation when there is no agreement on the basic facts. 

We have to be aware that because we are a segregated society, many white people learn about black people from the media. Some white people see prominent, highly successful black people in movies and on television and assume that those individuals are indicative of the economic standing of African Americans. Also, there is right-wing media that consciously tries to mislead white Americans about racism and to foster a sense of white victimization. We have to find ways to penetrate Americans’ information bubbles. "

Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism

This is America to hear most of you tell it, we should be way beyond this._


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 4, 2018)

Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.



Like I said, we need to become better informed.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 4, 2018)

Do Americans have effective practices to decrease racism? 

In USSR they consider, racism is a "product of capitalism" and claimed everytime "we are free from racism", but looking now at the history - they didn't solve any problems, only left racism alone to progress and gather a strength. Claiming common Russian tolerance as "advances of communism" )


----------



## Missourian (Apr 4, 2018)

Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...

The past is prologue.

It's a classic "sins of the father" scenario.

Slavery to Jim Crow to Separate but Equal...segregation thwarted assimilation, and now instead of regional American cultures that blend together at the edges, African-Americans have...thru segregationist policies...developed their own distinct culture with sharp and distinct boundaries within the older regional culture.

And it is literally the inequities of our father upon black slaves and later free black men (and women) that are being visited upon us...the generations that followed.

How can we unring that bell? Appalachia has maintained it's own distinct culture since the dawn of the nation, despite the more "sophisticated" [  ] Northeast's attempts to quash it. As has Massachusetts and NYC and Virginia and the South and the Ozarks etc. Once a culture is established, it's self perpetuating.

So the real question is...here we are, now what?

I Apologize for Slavery of Blacks​


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> 
> The past is prologue.
> 
> ...



Slavery was not the only sin or was the only issue. Apologizing doesn't do it when you owe 10 trillion dollars in lost earnings and make excuses a to why you won't pay.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...



I didn't apologize.  I never owned a slave. 

There will never be one thin dime of reparations in either of our lifetimes.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 4, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.


I rated your comment "funny" because "stupid" wasn't an available option.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't need to make progress.  I'm not a racist.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...



So basically you want a check in the mail every month being black?


----------



## fncceo (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> when you owe 10 trillion dollars in lost earnings and make excuses a to why you won't pay.



Bill me.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 4, 2018)

[QUOTE="IM2, post: 19649164, member: 53913"*Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*[/QUOTE]

Ask the Blacks who are the biggest racists and see skin color as the center of every issue.
Ask the Democratic Party which keeps them triggered as a victimized voting block for the Left though the Democratic Party has never done anything historically but hurt them.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...



Don't make me laugh.  No one alive ever voted for slavery!  No one in this country has ever been a slave or lost income.  Hey, my great grandfather once wanted to open a shoe repair chain in 1895 and was stopped-----  I want 10 trillion dollars in reparations for income lost that I never had any chance in making!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 4, 2018)

“Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism”

The current occupant of the WH is clearly a barrier to progress.

Along with the fear of change, diversity, and inclusion common to most conservatives, the rise of the Alt-Right, white supremacists, and other manifestations of rightwing bigotry, racism, and hate.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 4, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The current occupant of the WH is clearly a barrier to progress.



The previous denizen of the White House did more to damage race relations in this country than 100 President Trumps.

We haven't lived in such a racial charged environment since the late '60s.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 4, 2018)

we owe black Americans $10 trillion?


im2 has such a slight grasp of reality


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...


Yet another racist hateful thread from our leading forum racist.

Yeah...Winnie Mandela...how many white people have you necklaced today?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Missourian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Like I said slavery was not the only issue and you are watching white America crumble in your faces because you have chosen to break a spiritual law that says if you have slaves pay them after 7 years. Not only have you whites not done it, you gloat about how you won't.  So I'll just sit and watch white land crumble  without remorse just like you guys have refused to pay us the money you owe us without remorse.  The laws you guys have broke are required to be followed. There is no negotiating the fine levied if you don't. So I will be getting my retirement checks direct deposited and watch the misery white racists will endure as you pay the fine. And in the end, you will be apologizing.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> we owe black Americans $10 trillion?
> 
> 
> im2 has such a slight grasp of reality



Yep between 6.4-10 trillion and that's just for the 245 years of slavery.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



The truth is not hate. But you are dumb so this is expected.

So gippy why do you ask about Winnie ,Mandela? How about the Afrikaners who killed blacks for over 100 years?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Nope. We are owed for human rights violations committed against us by whites.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I don't need to make progress.  I'm not a racist.



Psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> [QUOTE="IM2, post: 19649164, member: 53913"*Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> Ask the Blacks who are the biggest racists and see skin color as the center of every issue.
> Ask the Democratic Party which keeps them triggered as a victimized voting block for the Left though the Democratic Party has never done anything historically but hurt them.



Wrong.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 4, 2018)

no one in America knows anyone that was a slave or owned a slave.


it's childish nonsense that people are owned shit just b/c they are black is why we can't move on.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > when you owe 10 trillion dollars in lost earnings and make excuses a to why you won't pay.
> ...



Don't worry you'll be billed ad when you are required to pay up, you will wish you had paid  reparations.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> no one in America knows anyone that was a slave or owned a slave.
> 
> 
> it's childish nonsense that people are owned shit just b/c they are black is why we can't move on.



Sorry bud that excuse won't work. You didn't knw anyone who travelled the trail of tears or served in the US military at that time but you pay their descendants every year. We aren't owed just because we are black, to believe that is what's childish.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > no one in America knows anyone that was a slave or owned a slave.
> ...


look, you're a moron, we get it, you're slight grasp of reality is very very clear.


I don't pay anyone jack for anything I didn't do.
I don't owe you anything.
you are not owed anything.


my family wasn't even here, so even if you get your dream, how are you going to stick it to just the peoples whose families were here?

or is it just every white persons fault?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Yes you are paying various native American tribes for things that happened here before you were born, before you say your family got here and all the excuses you have just used. Reparations are owed by local, state and the federal government created human rights violations through law and policy against blacks.but you are dumb and you think people are just coming to you asking for your dollar.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


so you are going to be paying reparations as well.


----------



## sparky (Apr 4, 2018)

Subjugation is a human condition, historically we LOVE a leg up on the other guy, doesn't matter who it is.

So the hindsight blame game is really worthless ,.save for some guilt complex

have a good cry & get over it

But this day and age need not focus on ethnicity , in fact that's the grand facade and diversion to who and what really has society under their thumb

I've read a few of you who're savvy enough to see it

 I'll even add they love the fact ethic tribulation exists for them to hide behind


~S~


----------



## fncceo (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yea ... good luck with that.


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Because I suspect if you had the power, you would happily necklace me and others you find unacceptable.

What does that make you?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 4, 2018)

fncceo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The current occupant of the WH is clearly a barrier to progress.
> ...



Yes, of course, it's always the fault of the black guy, or what is whiteness for?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You might want to stop suspecting. The Afrikaners she necklaced were slaughtering blacks. So while you choose to miss that reality to suppose things, I should understand that you can't do any better because you are dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No. But you are dumb so its fine for blacks to get mistreated while others get reparations for things that happened you had nothing to do with because you think we are just asking for the money because we are black..


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

fncceo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The current occupant of the WH is clearly a barrier to progress.
> ...



Spoken like a true dumb white who apparently never had to face the continuing white racism in the 70's, 80's and 90's so just because whites were mad that a black man was president the racial atmosphere was charged because the only thing that counts to them is how they feel but no one else.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 4, 2018)

LOL, maybe because Asian Indians since the 1970's became  the #1 earners in the U.S.A despite their dark skin color, but African Americans have in general stood in neutral.

Don't blame us for being perceptive, and logical.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's a pretty threatening, and hostile comment from you directed towards White people


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, my Polish family who came to the U.S.A in the 20th century owe you for what happened before the 19th century Civil War?


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yeah...she was all about peace and justice in your small mind.  CRAZY!

Have you ever wondered why her husband dumped her crazy ass?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 4, 2018)

easy to answer--blacks do not acknowledge or accept the truth --just like you IM2
...as Dr Phil says--you can't fix a problem when you don't acknowledge/accept that there is a problem

just like other subjects on USMB--if you don't focus on the main/primary/root cause/etc of the problem and instead focus on stupid, irrelevant crap--you will never fix the problem


----------



## harmonica (Apr 4, 2018)

most whites did NOT own slaves...most whites in the *SOUTH* did not own slaves


----------



## harmonica (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


now--your post is worthless crap--many whites voted the Obama--


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...


You post this racist stuff proving you WANT to live in the past.  You relish posting the many unjust and evil actions of whites toward blacks, of generations ago.  You also give no thought or consideration to the many actions whites took to end slavery and racism.  

The most ironic thing about silly people like you, is you are a proud Democrat.  Yet, clearly the D Party was the party of racism, Jim Crow, slavery, etc...do you fail to see the illogical nature of your beliefs?  You live in the past, but chose to ignore the D Party's past.  LOL!


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 4, 2018)

*"Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism"*

Because you  cherish it too deeply


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 4, 2018)

Why should hard working white folk be required to support a minority that has lost its work ethic to begin with and then after taking from the white folks they turn around accuse us of being racist?  whas up wid dat?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 4, 2018)

Why should white folks be so concerned about minorities?  They have never been concerned about anyone but themselves....feeling theyi are entitled to free stulff just because of their skin color?   Nonsense.  Time to take care of our own.....Lincoln was right....let them go back...in fact we should pay them to go back...would save us money in the long run....look at the huge,huge yes I say huge costs of keeping them here....aka....costs over 85 thousand a year now to incarcerate a minority lawbreaker,  billions and billions are wasted on bussing....what has been the result of that do-gooder program anyhow...white kids listening to rap music. Pathetic....the emperor has no clothes aka will white folks ever wake up and learn to take care of their own?   The only way to Make America Great Again....uinfortuately many of us know all too well....what they really want is to fundamentally change America...aka Destroy it.  We are going down the same path  S. Africa took and look what happend to them....tragic.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 4, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




Very odd view considering it is the Blacks who always claim everything is the fault of white people.  Except it was their own fellow Blacks who sold them off into slavery.  And since reparations can never hope to repay those who might actually be owed, then they've already been repaid to their descendants who've been given a far better life in the West than they ever would have gotten back home in Africa.

So . . . .  either reparations have ALREADY been repaid, or if paid now, then the null set gain would be to repay them for slavery while either KEEPING them slaves or repaying them and sending them back to Africa.  Which shall it be?


----------



## EGR one (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...



What lost earnings are you entitled to, and who owes it to you?  Do you really believe that the color of your skin entitles you to a payoff of some sort?  What shade should this payoff be limited to?  Should the darker shade of skin entitle one to a larger payoff?


----------



## AKIP (Apr 4, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Would you say that you have a job that requires "smarts" or "intellect" that may involve problem solving? Either you are not very smart and hence cannot figure this out or you are smart but have a vested interest and not figuring it out. This is not rocket science. The color of ones skin only has something to do with it because oppressors oppressed a group of people based upon that trait. The overwhelming majority of "black" people in America are descendants of slaves.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.


That is because you are severely lacking in vocabulary and reading comprehension skills.


----------



## EGR one (Apr 4, 2018)

AKIP said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I am only somewhat smart and I quit working for a living many years ago.  I don't need to be smart to figure out that you are not smart enough to answer the questions I asked.  Instead, you attempt to deflect the discussion by insinuating that I am not smart enough to figure out the answers for myself.

But to the contrary, Dumbass, I know the answers, even if you don't.  Like most ignorant progressives, you want something for nothing, and you don't care who pays the bills, as long as it is not you.  

A large percentage of "descendants of slaves" have prospered very well since the end of slavery, and/or the end of Jim Crow.  Do they also owe you hateful, lazy asses a payoff?


----------



## AKIP (Apr 4, 2018)

EGR one said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...



A large percentage of people have returned from wars unharmed, does that discredit those who did not make it back or made it back maimed or mentally unstable? I don't know what you are talking about but taxes levied are not based upon who is and who is not personally responsible for a debt. All citizens inherit the assets and liabilities of their country without regards to personal involvement in creating the asset or liability. Certainly we have all inherited freedoms that come with being American that were created from the sacrifices of others long ago, of which we had nothing personal to do with. However, the package deal is this. We as citizens are also liable for the debts and sins of the nation. If you can argue that you were not personally responsible....well....neither are you personally responsible for the many freedoms you enjoy. To deny one is to deny the other....genius.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...


Nobody alive today owes you money for what other people did in the past to people who aren’t you.
Nice to know it’s a handout you’re really pushing for though


----------



## Tilly (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You aren’t owed any money.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What human right violations have been committed against you?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You pay reparations for the blacks your ancestors enslaved and then sold on to whites. Let’s start at the beginning of the chain and see how that goes


----------



## Tilly (Apr 4, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> *"Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism"*
> 
> Because you  cherish it too deeply


Bingo!


----------



## Tilly (Apr 4, 2018)

AKIP said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Will you be paying reparations to the descendants of blacks who were enslaved by blacks to be sold on to whites? Should probably start at the beginning.  Show willing!


----------



## AKIP (Apr 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...


There is a thing called jurisdiction. As a citizen of the united states, I am not liable for actions that took place in other lands. However, as an American citizen, I am liable for all past debts of the nation without regard to who, what, when, where, how and why....AND SO ARE YOU!!!!

The precedent has long been established that national debt and taxes is not about personal involvement in creating the debt. I am sure your tax dollars are already being spent on things that you had no role in creating, yet, you act dumbfounded as if its a new concept....lol.

There is no reason that you should not already know that taxes are not PERSONAL. I guess you are intellectually constipated from bigotry.


----------



## sparky (Apr 4, 2018)

Living in the past is such a tedious affair AKIP , especially given all the historic revisionists involved.

What say we try living for today?

Everyone gets a fair go at the brass ring,....

~S~


----------



## Desperado (Apr 4, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Do Americans have effective practices to decrease racism?
> 
> In USSR they consider, racism is a "product of capitalism" and claimed everytime "we are free from racism", but looking now at the history - they didn't solve any problems, only left racism alone to progress and gather a strength. Claiming common Russian tolerance as "advances of communism" )


 Russia has no racism simply because they have no blacks.


----------



## sparky (Apr 4, 2018)

~S~


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...


You've lost me.


----------



## AKIP (Apr 4, 2018)

sparky said:


> Living in the past is such a tedious affair AKIP , especially given all the historic revisionists involved.
> 
> What say we try living for today?
> 
> ...


Living in the past is what people say who don't want to deal with the truths of the past. Today can only be explained by the past. Don't confuse explaining today with living in the past. One should not just live for today. I could take all my savings and just go blow it all in a matter of days. That is bad advice. Knowledge of the past and goals for the future will optimize TODAY, so that one does not repeat the mistakes of the past and one does not ruin their future by not planning and preparing for tomorrow.


----------



## sparky (Apr 4, 2018)

In the past my people ruled the old world , all they conquered either assimilated _or_ were enslaved AKIP

Today's businesses operate in step with this fundamental, just so you see my point of subjugation _isn't_ constrained to ethnicity  

We've been taught to_ smile_ as we kill, to live on the hill

We feign empathy ,and idolize greed

 We are a capitalist society down to our rotted souls

So when some particular race waves the 'history' card , just what do you think the response is going to be?

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

sparky said:


> In the past my people ruled the old world , all they conquered either assimilated _or_ were enslaved AKIP
> 
> Today's businesses operate in step with this fundamental, just so you see my point of subjugation _isn't_ constrained to ethnicity
> 
> ...



White wave the history card all the time. Everything is not a fucking card. Some things are facts to be recognized.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



There is a simple reality to the years of overt oppression of blacks in this country hat most do not understand. That is the economic reality of working with no pay from 1618 until 1863 by law, then the reduced income or lack of income caused by he national policy of Apartheid from the end if slavery until 1965 and that's a minimum. Experts have said bacs lost between 6.4-10 trillion dollars of earnings during slavery alone. This is what I am referring to OldLady. The post by Missourian is so inaccurate that it's a waste of time to read. Blacks have not developed any separate and distinct culture any more than any other ethnic group has in this country.

Certain whites want to us slavery to make excuses of what they aren't responsible for.  But the issue is more than slavery and who somebody did not own. The issue  extends into our lifetimes including right now.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*



Take a look in the mirror


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

sparky said:


> Living in the past is such a tedious affair AKIP , especially given all the historic revisionists involved.
> 
> What say we try living for today?
> 
> ...



I don't think so.

*This Is Proof That Institutional Racism Is Still Very Much A Problem*

The roots of racism run deep. They permeate our culture beyond the existence of racial slurs and persist regardless of our first black president. To see examples of systemic racism, you don’t even need to look far. If you have gone to school, lived in a house, had a job, or been to the doctor, you’ve likely been hurt or helped by institutional racism at some point in your life.

Institutional racism, or systemic racism, is defined as the pattern of social and political systems discriminating against a group of people based on race. If you’re wondering how a school or a bank or any “thing” or “system” can be racist, ask yourself who runs those “things” and “systems.” A government or any other institution is created and run by human beings. While a building or a document cannot itself hold prejudice or beliefs (on account of...they’re made of bricks and/or paper), human beings are more than capable of holding prejudicial beliefs, and in turn, creating systems that reflect those beliefs.

My _“But slavery was abolished and hate crimes are illegal” _senses are tingling; this is usually the part in the conversation where laws established or struck down are used as examples of why institutional racism _can’t_ exist. If Equal Employment Opportunity Laws make it federally illegal, how can job discrimination based on race persist? Oh, sweet, naive, hypothetical question. Making something illegal doesn’t make it go away. If that were the case, murders would never happen and even if they did, they would all be solved and the victim brought justice. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but unsolved murders still very much exist. Like, there are whole basic cable channels dedicated to them.

Proof That Institutional Racism Is Still A Problem


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> ...



You take that look because you represent the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Less than 50 percent of all whites voted for Obama both times. But you are dumb so we can't expect any better.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Barrypuppet was a deep state marxist. Are you claiming that the Barrypuppet should have been given the "sympathy" vote due to the tint of his skin? Explain that to me........you believe that "guilt" should have played a part in the election of the Barrypuppet that was a deep state operative?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



And here is the evidence if the abject stupidity of whites like you. In the first paragraph you talk about me wanting to live in the past because I present the record of white racism that has to do with the attitudes whites like you have today. Then in the next one, I am to recognize the democratic party of 150 years ago. I know a about that, but you seem unable to understand that I also know the record of the republican party:


_“*The lily-white movement was an all-white faction of the *__*Republican Party*__* in the Southern United States in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It battled and usually defeated the biracial element called the *__*Black-and-tan faction*__*.*_


_*During *__*Reconstruction*__*, following the *__*U.S. Civil War*__*, black leaders in Texas and around the country gained increasing influence in the Republican Party by organizing blacks as an important voting bloc. Conservative whites attempted to eliminate this influence and recover white voters who had defected to the *__*Democratic Party*__*. The effort was largely successful in eliminating African-American influence in the Republican Party leading to black voters predominantly migrating to the Democratic Party for much of the 20th century.*_


_*The term lily-white movement was coined by *__*Texas Republican*__* leader *__*Norris Wright Cuney*__*, who used the term in an 1888 Republican convention to describe efforts by white conservatives to oust blacks from positions of Texas party leadership and incite riots to divide the party.*__*[1]*__* The term came to be used nationally to describe this ongoing movement as it further developed in the early 20th century,*__*[2]*__* including through the administration of *__*Herbert Hoover*__*. Localized movements began immediately after the war but by the beginning of the 20th century the effort had become national.”*_


_* “This movement is largely credited with driving blacks out of the Republican party during the early 20th century, setting the stage for their eventual support of the Democrats.”*_

So given the policy objectives of the current republican party and it's opposition to civil rights along with the pro white racism expressed by your CURRENT leadership and majority of party members such as yourself and many other republicans in this and other forums, I'd be a damn fool to be a republican. That's what you call living in the present, but you are dumb so we can't expect any better.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The 14th amendment didn't free the slaves, it simply made all Americans "slaves" and subject to the jurisdiction of USA.INC. You have so much to learn.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Another dumb one. What does guilt have to do with this?   There is no deep state but you are dumb so we can't expect any better.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Lunacy.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No "deep state"? No "shadow government"? No C.O.G program? HOLY SHIT! Stop posting because you are simply exposing your ignorance.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You are paying  Native Americans right now for what other people did in the past and to people who are not them.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yes I am.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No the US  government system made slavery and apartheid legal, so the government owes us money for the human rights violations created because they did so. That's the beginning of the chain.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...



No, because the Europeans who provided the weapons to a tribe to help them capture their enemies then paid them for the capture was due to the fact slavery was made legal in America by whites. You're too dumb argue this with me Tilly. I know how things went down. The entire process, not the half I read at stormfront.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Ignorance is the belief in a deep state.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know more than you because I have made it my mission to find out how things really work and the puppet masters that pull the strings. I have connected at least 90 percent of the dots and the picture is crystal clear to me. The only card that you have to play is that of "the victim".... and your failures in life is due to the actions of those that are in the same predicament as you are. You are standing neck deep in shit and blame those that are only waist deep in shit as to why you can't get "ahead"...shouldn't the fact that we are ALL standing in a shit of debt be what unites us all?  I am on the side of all humanity......but you seem to be all about you. You will get no sympathy from me because you are selfish...you care only about yourself and not others.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Slavery was practiced for thousands of years....Arabs pioneered slavery in Africa....they were taking African slaves centuries before anyone else.

The Story of Africa| BBC World Service

10 Facts About The Arab Enslavement Of Black People

Slavery of Africans by Africans


Zanzibar...capital of the Arab slave trade...................


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 4, 2018)

If money is owed to anybody it should be owed to the slave owners' families as reimbursement for the money they had invested in slaves and their food and shelter. No different than confiscating a farmer's tractor and harvester without reimbursement.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



LOL! I ain't asking for no steenkin sympathy son. You've connected nothing but a bunch of conspiracy theory bullshit. And exactly what failures have I had in life? That's the dumb white default response to everything when it comes to taking responsibility for the fact that white racism is the mother fucking problem in this country. Because we damn sure don't hear anything about failing when you white pricks start squealing your anti white discrimination crap now do we? There ain't no fucking deep state. And whites have 15 times the wealth. So if your asses are in deep debt, hen most of you should not have over extended your mother fucking credit. We're in debt because most of us are poor.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No the US  government system made slavery and apartheid legal, so the government owes us money for the human rights violations created because they did so. That's the beginning of the chain.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> If money is owed to anybody it should be owed to the slave owners' families as reimbursement for the money they had invested in slaves and their food and shelter. No different than confiscating a farmer's tractor and harvester without reimbursement.



Actually it is different. Far different. Of course you aren't a racist  now are ya? And slave owners were paid by the government for each freed slave they lost. This is why many of you whites need to stop trying to argue. You don't know WTF you are talking about..


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 5, 2018)

Fewer than a quarter of black Americans — 24 percent — said most white people are racist, a smaller share than the 31 percent of blacks who said most members of their own race are racist.

Scientific poll says blacks are the most racist of all..................Rasmussen Poll Says Blacks Are More Racist Than Whites


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 5, 2018)

_"Actually it is different. Far different. Of course you aren't a racist now are ya?"_

Really? How exactly?
You're the resident racist; not me.


IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > If money is owed to anybody it should be owed to the slave owners' families as reimbursement for the money they had invested in slaves and their food and shelter. No different than confiscating a farmer's tractor and harvester without reimbursement.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Are you willing to move to a trailer park in New Mexico,


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Are you?


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why would I want to move to a reservation?  My team won.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> _"Actually it is different. Far different. Of course you aren't a racist now are ya?"_
> 
> Really? How exactly?
> You're the resident racist; not me.
> ...



Post a qoute from me that is racist by the definition of racism, not because it hurts your feelings as a white person to be shown how you are a racist..


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Your team stole, because what happened was not a sport.


----------



## sparky (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




All this hatred against whitey , and insistence the Gub'Mit needs to own up simultaneously while the Gub'Mit is also the problem.

Statistic after statistic 

Historic redux after historic redux

Spit after yet another spit 

It would seem to most that every attempt at equality has been offered over the last generation

But that's still not good enough

So here's another option you might want to consider

You're a *looser* race

thx for playin!

~S~


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You consistently spout your hatred for whites and love to reference racist events from decades to centuries ago, yet you are a proud Democrat.  Somehow you have failed to research or understand the history of the Democrat Party.  

You are terribly confused.


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now you are trying to be funny...right?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 5, 2018)

Missourian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Whites owned slaves and if you are white it falls on you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Nope, I've threatened no one.


----------



## sparky (Apr 5, 2018)

How's get off your whiney azz, and get a job sound then?

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, maybe because Asian Indians since the 1970's became  the #1 earners in the U.S.A despite their dark skin color, but African Americans have in general stood in neutral.
> 
> Don't blame us for being perceptive, and logical.



Actually that's not perceptive or logical.

A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:

"Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"

Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.

"Sullivan's comments showcase a classic and tenacious conservative strategy," Janelle Wong, the director of Asian American Studies at the University of Maryland, College Park, said in an email. *This strategy, she said, involves "1) ignoring the role that selective recruitment of highly educated Asian immigrants has played in Asian American success followed by 2) making a flawed comparison between Asian Americans and other groups, particularly Black Americans, to argue that racism, including more than two centuries of black enslavement, can be overcome by hard work and strong family values."*

Read more:

Since the end of World War II, many white people have used Asian-Americans and their perceived collective success as a racial wedge. The effect? Minimizing the role racism plays in the persistent struggles of other racial/ethnic minority groups — especially black Americans.

'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks

.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 5, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


^What a maroon....


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Bull shit.  My ancestors fought and died to free the slaves.  I have never owned a slave nor has any living Americans.  

So you can F yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

sparky said:


> How's get off your whiney azz, and get a job sound then?
> 
> ~S~



I've heard them all sparky, you've got to do better than this. But you are dumb so you can't.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So do you still say Jews aren’t white?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The Afrikaners she necklaced were slaughtering blacks. So while you choose to miss that reality, I should understand that you can't do any better because you are dumb.


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Doubt it.  She was a murdering nut job.  I hope you aren't one too.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of course it’s a sport.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


.
*“My family never owned slaves”* is something you hear White Americans say. Although not racist in itself it has the effect of turning a blind eye towards racism.

The statement by itself is* true for most whites:* even back in slave days in 1860 fewer than 2% of whites owned slaves! Slaves cost way too much for most people and in half the country it was against the law. On top of that millions of whites came to America long after the slaves were freed, like most Italians and Jews.

*The trouble with the statement *is not its truth but *how it is used: to cut white people off from history*. When they say black people live in the past and need to give the slave thing a rest, they are making the very same argument: history does not matter, it somehow magically does not affect anyone alive now. If we are affected at all by history it is _only _through our families, nothing else.

That is wishful thinking. *America’s slave past still profoundly affects its present.* Most white people, it seems, refuse to see that: it makes them uncomfortable. By saying “My family never owned slaves” they are trying to buy themselves a pass from American history, both past and present. As if their family had been living on some Robinson Crusoe island all these years – and still does.

*Your ancestors did not have to own slaves to benefit* – either then or now. If anything the opposite seems to be true: most descendants of slave owners seem to be black, not white, like the descendants of Thomas Jefferson. Most blacks are part white and most of that white comes from slave owners.

A white American saying “My family never owned slaves” is *like the daughter of a Mafia boss *wearing her diamonds and pearls and saying she never murdered anyone or shook anyone down for money. As if the diamonds and pearls fell from the sky.

The rest.

“My family never owned slaves”


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If you doubt it, then you are dumber than I thought.


----------



## sparky (Apr 5, 2018)

I heard wallyworld is hiring.....~S~


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes...all blacks are wonderful and all whites are pigs, racists, and Nazis.  We know.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Your Polish family is payng for what happened to Native Americans before the Civil War.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



My house, car, and tv weren’t made by slaves either.  Are we cool?


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You are a slave right?

Well then, get to work mowing my lawn.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Whites did slaughter blacks in South Africa for over 100 years and no matter how many tantrums like the one you just posted, that's the way it was. So instead pf ignoring what whites have done which was worse than Winnie defending her homeland, you need t just face the truth and change. Whites should not have done the things they dd. So you'll just have to man up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The stupidity knows no bounds.


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No...a sane person (not you, ME) knows that both were bad.  You being insane, can't admit the truth about your side, but I can.  Thank me please.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are dumb so I can't expect any better.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I really hope you’re not counting on that reparation money to pay rent next month.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My people haven’t been slaves for more than 3,000 years.  

So who’s the dumb one?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No bitch, you ignored what whites did That's invading a land and murdering the people to steal the land, then pass mother fucking laws making it illegal; o own land in their native land, and rule by authoritarian rule. That's just what whites did, and that's fucking way worse than defending  yourself. A sane person understands that one group will not get to bully another without people from that other group fighting back. Apparently you are certifiable.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I own my home don't need rent. Like I sad, I'll just watch whiteyland crumble for not following spiritual law.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



American white racism goes past slavery. But you are dumb so I can't expect any better.


----------



## gipper (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are a racist.  So, why do you dislike other racists?


----------



## sparky (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



well maybe you should find a spiritual law firm, start a class action suit, etc etc ~S~


----------



## jillian (Apr 5, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.



really bigot child? I think the problem is white trash who've been trained for generations to hate the people they used to own.


----------



## jillian (Apr 5, 2018)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



or maybe bigots could learn to be quiet and keep their ignorance to themselves. you belong back in hiding.


----------



## sparky (Apr 5, 2018)

jillian said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.
> ...




>>>
~S~


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Post an example of racism by me according to the definition of racism.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Nah, I'll let the judge sentence white America according to his statutes.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Let's just ignore all this and talk about Winnie Mandela.*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

*1960 The Sharpeville Massacre* 


*Let's just ignore all this and talk about Winnie Mandela.*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Soweto; Apartheid and Uprisings*


*Let's just ignore all this and talk about Winnie Mandela.
*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Desmond Tutu / Forced relocations / "dumping grounds" / the Bantustan strategy*


*Let's just ignore all this and talk about Winnie Mandela.*


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

Because we're trying to mold society with government.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> Because we're trying to mold society with government.



Whites molded society with government since July 4th, 1776.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Because we're trying to mold society with government.
> ...



OK


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



So what do YOU call making one group slaves  by law and murdering the natives to get their land by law and making it so whites could only be citizens by law? That's not molding society with government?.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I agree that the issue of slavery and 'apartheid' after certainly has extended into our lifetimes, including right now.  I thought Missourian's post was spot on, in describing the problem, anyway.  It is pretty rare for people to enter these threads with any understanding of why things are as they are.

Several trillion dollars would sure help the struggling communities that need it.  That would go for any group caught in a poverty trap.  They aren't all black.   I don't know where you think that money is going to come from, or how it is going to be dispersed;  my state gave large tracts of land back to the Native Americans, but they didn't have to buy it; they already owned it.

I think there is a separate and distinct subculture at this point, at least among black inner city communities.  I think that you and some others here are feeding that on the one hand and then flipping to insist it doesn't exist.  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I don't agree with you on much, Dale, but you are right that if we all stopped fighting each other and united to fight the abuses and stupidity of government, it would be awesome.  (And NO, I don't mean fighting with our AR's, if that's what you're thinking)


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I call it a mistake.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

All social engineering projects indulge the same conceit - the false belief that we can change other people's minds (for the better) with force, with law.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> All social engineering projects indulge the same conceit - the false belief that we can change other people's minds (for the better) with force, with law.


It takes time, that's all.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > All social engineering projects indulge the same conceit - the false belief that we can change other people's minds (for the better) with force, with law.
> ...



It takes time to mitigate the damage done by trying to force the issue. Longer than it would otherwise. People don't adopt change in response to force. They play along, and resentment builds. And we get Trump.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Look, we can make every excuse but white males have not been the ones forced to do anything the law did not want them to do. For most of the 241 years around here everyone not a white male has. White males have no reason the resent anything IMO. So if this resentment led to Trump, then whites especially white men really need to think about why they feel they are entitled to everything. Because when you start complaining about quotas, even if they were real, whites would get 70 percent of the jobs because they are 70 percent of the population so if quotas existed what makes whites think they deserved 100 percent? Whites would get 70 percent of all opportunity whether qualified for them or not if quotas existed, so why do we get this resentment? You mean to say that if blacks get 13 out of every hundred jobs that's supposed to be a preference? You republicans need to start thinking. You believe in some unreasonable and unfair selfish crap that only benefits whites and whites are not the only citizens of this country.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


..''many''   45% out of 100% is very close to half...that is a lot for a POTUS election--..especially when you see 90% of blacks voted for Obama--now that is racism/hatred right there...this shows the blacks are racists and whites are fair
..o yes,, I know--because 100% of whites did not vote for Obama, white people are racists


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> All social engineering projects indulge the same conceit - the false belief that we can change other people's minds (for the better) with force, with law.



Bingo ... There is no law that can ever change the human condition ... What people believe, or what they hold in their hearts.

Government is just a tool used to control the masses.
Once that tool is of no use to one any longer ... They will set it aside and deal with it as a burden only.
They will figure out a way to survive without it ... Or become a slave to it.

.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> White males have no reason the resent anything IMO.



I agree. But it's just an opinion. Clearly, some of them see it differently.



> You republicans need to start thinking. You believe in some unreasonable and unfair selfish crap that only benefits whites and whites are not the only citizens of this country.



I'm not a republican. And I don't believe that.

You asked why we aren't making more progress on racism. I gave you an answer. Feel free to ignore it.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > All social engineering projects indulge the same conceit - the false belief that we can change other people's minds (for the better) with force, with law.
> ...



And investment ... No amount of time will ever correct the lack of investment.

Nor will people invest in anything that is simply a cost with no direct return.
Even on the social scale ... The rich get richer and the poor get poorer.

The object is to figure out how to move from the poor to rich category.
If anyone thinks skin color is an adequate excuse for failure to overcome that obstacle ... They have only tied their shoelaces together ... And will most certainly fail.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



He got 43 and 39 percent. That's not close to half. Look fuckhead, in this forum we read volumes if racism by those like you. I've been in many other forums and have seen the same. Social media like facebook/twitter is full of white racism. I don't know who the fuck you think you are talking to, but we see that white racism is plentiful, especially among republicans. 90 percent of blacks voted for Al Gore too dumb ass.  Besides we've Voted for white presidents hen other blacks were running for the office.  You really are a *STUPID* m-f.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


you are the racist.....blacks are the racists ....Blacks voted for the color of the skin and not the man---opposite of what MLK preached .......
...the whites voted from their heart and not the color of the skin
blacks are racists--not whites


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > White males have no reason the resent anything IMO.
> ...



And that's the problem. You don't want to believe that but that's what's happening. I didn't ask why for anything, I stated that we need to become better informed.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I stand corrected. You weren't asking, or looking, for discussion. Just telling everyone how it is!

Well, I think you're full of shit.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Yeah I know. That's why we didn't vote Jesse Jackson into office. Or Shirley Chisolm. Or Arthur Fletcher. Or Alan Keyes, Or Herman Cain. Or Carol Mosely Braun. Or Al Sharpton. Or Ben Carson.

You really are a *STUPID* m-f.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


better than being a racist, like you.......


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Yep pretty much like you whites do.

I don't care what you think.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Ypu call me that but when it's time to show proof, crickets...


----------



## harmonica (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


with the same proof you calling me stupid...hahahahhahaha


----------



## harmonica (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


and BTW, stupid is spelling ''you'' as Ypu''


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> no one in America knows anyone that was a slave or owned a slave.
> 
> 
> it's childish nonsense that people are owned shit just b/c they are black is why we can't move on.


Wrong! Slavery has evolved..The new plantations are privately owned prisons; and the new crops are mostly blacks gleaned from the urban killing  fields seeded by the War ON DRUGS.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Which is why you will never learn what it actually takes to escape the cycle of self-destruction ... 

.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 5, 2018)

There will always be racists...  you can't change human nature.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


_And investment ... No amount of time will ever correct the lack of investment.
Nor will people invest in anything that is simply a cost with no direct return._
Agree.  Let's try it and see if there is a return.
Compared to the way things were in 1960, there has been a great deal of return in helping the black community out of poverty.  We just aren't done.
I don't see anyone saying skin color is an "excuse."  It IS a reason, still.  We aren't done.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> There will always be racists...  you can't change human nature.


Humans with no learning or socialization respond instinctively as suspicious of people and things that are "different."  However, it is no harder to overcome than an instinctive response to pee where you stand when your bladder is full.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I think that before a white person tries lecturing me, they go back and critically analyze exactly how whites have got what they have. Since you haven't you really need to shut the fuck up. Because there is nothing you specifically can teach me. Especially about a cycle I was never in and given I am 57, I seriously doubt if I ever enter into that cycle.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The investment I have made has shown a direct return.

Investments others have made, with my resources, have not produced an acceptable return.
You cannot argue with that if you suggest skin color is still an acceptable excuse.

If you want to tie your shoe laces together ... I am not going to be surprised when you fail to finish.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> There will always be racists...  you can't change human nature.



Racism is not part of human nature.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


_Investments others have made, with my resources, have not produced an acceptable return._
Can you be more specific?  What investments have not produced a return, and what is "acceptable" to you?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > There will always be racists...  you can't change human nature.
> ...


He is talking about the instinctive suspicion/discomfort with those who are "different."
Or, being from LA, he really DOES think it is part of human nature.  LOL


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



If whites can take our money and invest our money to keep themselves out of poverty, whites should be made to do the same for everyone else.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I think that before a white person tries lecturing me, they go back and critically analyze exactly how whites have got what they have. Since you haven't you really need to shut the fuck up. Because there is nothing you specifically can teach me. Especially about a cycle I was never in and given I am 57, I seriously doubt if I ever enter into that cycle.



I don't have a problem identifying what influence the past has on today ... 
I am not lecturing you ... You are simply incorrigible ... And likewise, I have no use for you, and no expectation you are capable of learning anything.

The past does influence the present.
If you chose to remain a slave ... And do not desire to do anything different ... Why should I care?

.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

I am still hoping to learn why you think the Missourian's post was so wrong, IM2.  It's okay to argue in front of the kids as long as we do it politely, I think.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Actually, I am from NY.  Anyhoo, my point is you just cannot change what is in some people's hearts.  There will always be racists, murderers, thieves, etc.

Welcome to humankind.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We don't tolerate our murderers or thieves, but it is somehow okay to tolerate our racists because of "free speech?"


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes.  Saying/thinking stupid things is a far cry from taking another's life or stealing their property.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't care what you think either, except when you start spreading your pollution. Then I'm going to call you on it.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Then perhaps you shouldn't have lumped them all together.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Have you been in a coma over the past few years? The cycle of self destruction is manifesting in White neighborhoods now more than ever.  Rampant drug addiction and overdose deaths, suicides and despair is endemic in white suburbia. If blacks want to seek solutions for any societal problems they have they must look inwards for solutions...
White society cannot help; for it is besieged with the weight of it's own cycle of self destruction.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> There will always be racists...  you can't change human nature.


Jesus tried and look what happened to him.

Martin L. King tried and look what happened to him.

The Kennedys trued and look what happened to them.


----------



## Defiant1 (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...




And how many trillions do you owe in food and back rent?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


You will have to ask all the Indian nation's chiefs. Your debt to them is much higher than any debt owed to you by blacks.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Have you been in a coma over the past few years? The cycle of self destruction is manifesting in White neighborhoods now more than ever.  Rampant drug addiction and overdose deaths, suicides and despair is endemic in white suburbia. If blacks want to seek solutions for any societal problems they have they must look inwards for solutions...
> White society cannot help; for it is besieged with the weight of it's own cycle of self destruction.



I have no delusions that problems are prevalent in populated areas ... Regardless of race.
That's the primary reason I don't choose to live in a populated area ... If you show up at my house uninvited ... Chances are, you are lost.

But ... More to your point ... "Looking Inward", is exactly what I am talking about.
It is when you, and you alone, understand that where you end up is the result of your actions.
It is a product of what you can do, with what you have, where you are.

If you can convince others to contribute in joint success ... Things can only get better.

.


----------



## Defiant1 (Apr 5, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




How the hell can we owe the Indians anything.  
They have their own reservations, with casinos, making trillions of their own.

If anything they owe us back fees for camping on federal land.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> There will always be racists...  you can't change human nature.



To begin with it is a useless word....just about all those who attempt to play the race card have their own definition of racism...which usually amounts to imaginary beliefs of the white man holding you down.  hehheh  It is just an excuse for failure.....aka.....oh I could be living in dat big mansion on da hill cuz I be equal to dat white guy living dere...only thing that prevents me from living dere is white racism....yeh dats da ticket.  hehheh  quite pathetic....but that is the b.s. our public schools have indoctrinated these hapless young blacks with for decades....should we be suprised they really believe that nonsense?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been in a coma over the past few years? The cycle of self destruction is manifesting in White neighborhoods now more than ever.  Rampant drug addiction and overdose deaths, suicides and despair is endemic in white suburbia. If blacks want to seek solutions for any societal problems they have they must look inwards for solutions...
> ...


Solving societal problems requires resources.
Whites generally control all of those resources. Yet, with all of that control..failure 
plagues your neighborhoods in the manner i mentioned earlier.  Still, your fingers point at
Black criminality as a typically black phenomenon.even as the agents behind that criminality were ensconced within the highest levels of our own government. Remember Erlichman's confession concerning Nixon's War On Drugs? Remember Reagan's domestic  drug pushing strategies in the Iran/contra scandal.


----------



## miketx (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...


We don't owe you jack shit. Get a job.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 5, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Solving societal problems requires resources.
> Whites generally control all of those resources. Yet, with all of that control..failure



Your assessment as to the condition of "failure" ... Is only a prerequisite for success if you intend to make whites responsible for the success of others.

Then again ... You would not be "looking inward".
You would be assigning duties to people in accordance with your desires, and someone's lack of resources.



JQPublic1 said:


> Plagues your neighborhoods in the manner i mentioned earlier.  Still, your fingers point at
> Black criminality as a typically black phenomenon.even as the agents behind that criminality were ensconced within the highest levels of our own government.



The only plague in my neighborhood is the southern pine beetle ... 

Otherwise ... We (the few people) have a tendency to not give a shit about the color of someone's skin.
The criminals (few) are not only black and white ... Everyone knows who they are, and why they are criminals.



JQPublic1 said:


> Remember Erlichman's confession concerning Nixon's War On Drugs? Remember Reagan's domestic  drug pushing strategies in the Iran/contra scandal.



If you have a problem with government ... Or with society in general ... It's about time you stop looking towards them to solve your problems.
They have done nothing but screw you ... Get a fucking clue dumbass.

.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Your assessment as to the condition of "failure" ... Is only a prerequisite for success if you intend to make whites responsible for the success of others.


As owners of the means of production in this country,  a relatively few white elites are responsible for the success of all all Americans. Average folks, white or black, are virtuall in the same boat, albeit with a 400 year economic headstart, average whites do enjoy an economic advantage. Couple that advantage with vastly superior numbers and the black community, barely out of slavery, has made tremendous progress. 75% of blacks live above the poverty rate in America, even in the face of rampant discriminaion and predjudice which is launched incessantly at them from every corner of white society. These numbers defy your notion of endemic universal failure among blacks.. But they also highlight an underlying strength and perseverance. Liberal Whites may have set them free but there weren't enough to counter the hatemongers who never relented in their campaigns to stifle black progress a when and wherevet they could. Blacks did look inward and their Christian ethic, for the most part helped move them more  towards  prosperity than towards  failure..




BlackSand said:


> Then again ... You would not be "looking inward".
> You would be assigning duties to people in accordance with your desires, and someone's lack of resources.



Personal introspect is not the same are collective introspect if there is such a thing.
75% of Blacks seem to have a handle on things but have no resources to address the. few criminals commiting crimes mostly against THEM. BLack tax dollars go to serve white interests instead of their own. Black tax dollars go to pay for police protection for whites rather than for their own. Black tax dollars go to build white infrasrltructure while in black communities hoary  infrastructure crumbles  into ruin;   leeching  lead pipes poisoning  their water supplies.



BlackSand said:


> The only plague in my neighborhood is the southern pine beetle ...



Your collective community includes the hotspots of white opiod addictions ravaging white America. 



BlackSand said:


> Otherwise ... We (the few people) have a tendency to not give a shit about the color of someone's skin.
> The criminals (few) are not only black and white ... Everyone knows who they are, and why they are criminals.



But now...in the era of Trumpism...criminality and immoral behavior by white perps, some appointed by Trump to high government posts,  has been normalized...at least among his followers.


----------



## dblack (Apr 5, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> As owners of the means of production in this country,
> ...



Apologies for cherry-picking - but have you ever stopped to consider what the means of production actually is? Ultimately, it's the human mind.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > _"Actually it is different. Far different. Of course you aren't a racist now are ya?"_
> ...



Address my question first.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > As owners of the means of production in this country,
> ...


Ultimately, the means of production is labor whether it be human, robotic or, in nature an insect. The means of human/robotic  production may have originated from an idea in the human mind but labor is crucial to the ULTIMATE creation of the thing produced.
Once the means of production have been established, frankly, the originator really isn't needed. All facets of production can comtinue without him/ her. Thats especially true with fully robotic self replicating automation processes.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I didn't,


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Racism does his too. Racism is more than saying words.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

dblack said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Pollution has nothing to do with this. You just can't take the truth.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...


We were on a good trajectory until Obama began his orchestrated campaign to  MAKE AMERICA RACIST AGAIN. I'm surprised he didn't hand out hats.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...



I just need to ask! Are you dumb or willfully blind?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well I KNOW you are wrong. And this is the problem with white people who think they can evaluate the black community better than blacks who live or work in those communities. You make the usual equivalence agument. No other group in America worked over 200 years for free. All other groups got paid for their labor and were able to build cmmunites that are now generations old, create businesses that gave people earning power and property ownership. If blacks had been able to earn the same amount of money as whites from 1618 until 1863 things would have been far different and would be today. There is no subculture in the black community. I think I would know better than you about this. .

Missourian is wrong for this very simple reason.  Blacks fought to be integrated. If we had wanted to have this imaginary subculture it was already there for us and we could have remained segregated.  Instead we went t courts, fought,  died, got beat up and everything else so that we could be included in the overall American culture. What Missourian said was totally inaccurate based on history and modern fights being waged by blacks right now. You seem to have forgotten what the civil rights fights were for you to even consider any kind pf accuracy in the things Missourian said..

Blacks live with a 24 percent rate of poverty. So when you say backs are caught a poverty trap, you are missing 76 percent of the black peple in America.. We are saying that if not for white racism the rate pf poverty in our communities would be far lower. The other groups are in poverty because they got underpaid. And that's wrong. The history of blacks we that w got NO PAY, then underpaid and still are not equally paid. Yet you try making all these things the same and that's the standard mistake many whites choose to make. I am .black, and I live as part of the black culture. I get really tired and am running low on patience with whites who think they can tell me about the culture and community I exist in and live in everyday. We feed nothing. There is no such subculture and the reason why we don't make sense to you is that you have chosen to believe a made up set of circumstances that do not exist.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > All social engineering projects indulge the same conceit - the false belief that we can change other people's minds (for the better) with force, with law.
> ...



The social engineering you guys talk about was created by whites and has been used here since July 4th, 1776.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



Another example of how some whites suffer from psychosis,


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



Another example of how there are whites who need to get better informed.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


no it's not.

you know damn well that it was black africans that captured other africans and sold them as slaves.

lying about it doesn't do any good and only makes you the reason we can't move on.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> If money is owed to anybody it should be owed to the slave owners' families as reimbursement for the money they had invested in slaves and their food and shelter. No different than confiscating a farmer's tractor and harvester without reimbursement.


that's even more ignorant


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > If money is owed to anybody it should be owed to the slave owners' families as reimbursement for the money they had invested in slaves and their food and shelter. No different than confiscating a farmer's tractor and harvester without reimbursement.
> ...


intentionally remaining ignorant of the facts...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > no one in America knows anyone that was a slave or owned a slave.
> ...


absolutely the most ignorant and made up bunch of nonsense I will, hopefully, see today.

If stewpud hurt you would need an ambulance.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


You need to stop playing video games and catch up on domestic affairs. 

Here, I'll help youL

For-Profit Prisons: American Slavery, Under New Management


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I let you know this, since you somehow made it to adult w/o learning it;   you can't make prisoners work, it's all volunteer and they get paid, not much, but still more than a slave


----------



## sparky (Apr 6, 2018)

Let Freedom Reign....





~S~


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




and?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

sparky said:


> Let Freedom Reign....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the totals are in decline since ~2007


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Read the whole damn article in the link I posted. Any complaints  should be taken up with the author.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


it's a giant article and 4 years out of date.

nothing it in could convince me your or his claim is even slightly valid about slavery.


and on top of it, it's an absolute insult to the people that went through it, through no fault of their own and the poor people that have to live in today.


I was being polite, but you're just a fucking buffoon that believes every America hate link he sees.

leave the country, canaduh is just north of you


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Let Freedom Reign....
> ...



you're getting that from an unlinked meme?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


it's right out of JQ's link.

Need me to call you an ambulance?


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'm not the one whining because sane people don't want criminals, crazies and domestic abusers to be armed.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




have a nice day jill, might want to put down the whiskey and the coffee do it's job first.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.
> ...


Perhaps it would help if folks like you were not always crying wolf.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> As owners of the means of production in this country,  a relatively few white elites are responsible for the success of all all Americans. Average folks, white or black, are virtuall in the same boat, albeit with a 400 year economic headstart, average whites do enjoy an economic advantage. Couple that advantage with vastly superior numbers and the black community, barely out of slavery, has made tremendous progress. 75% of blacks live above the poverty rate in America, even in the face of rampant discriminaion and predjudice which is launched incessantly at them from every corner of white society. These numbers defy your notion of endemic universal failure among blacks.. But they also highlight an underlying strength and perseverance. Liberal Whites may have set them free but there weren't enough to counter the hatemongers who never relented in their campaigns to stifle black progress a when and wherevet they could. Blacks did look inward and their Christian ethic, for the most part helped move them more  towards  prosperity than towards  failure..



Look inward ...
If you are waiting on someone else to do something ... You are waiting on the wrong person.
If you aspire to remain "average" ... You are aspiring to be mediocre at best.



JQPublic1 said:


> Personal introspect is not the same are collective introspect if there is such a thing.
> 75% of Blacks seem to have a handle on things but have no resources to address the. few criminals commiting crimes mostly against THEM. BLack tax dollars go to serve white interests instead of their own. Black tax dollars go to pay for police protection for whites rather than for their own. Black tax dollars go to build white infrasrltructure while in black communities hoary  infrastructure crumbles  into ruin;   leeching  lead pipes poisoning  their water supplies.



Nothing is fair ... Nothing is equal ... Everyone's path is different.

If you have a problem with the services you receive at the hands of government ... Look elsewhere.
If you are waiting for government to fix your problems ... Look elsewhere.

No one said it was easy ... No one suggests it doesn't take sacrifice.
You set the goals and do what you need to do in order to achieve them.

Look Inward.



JQPublic1 said:


> Your collective community includes the hotspots of white opiod addictions ravaging white America.



My collective community has around 420 people in it.

About 3 are strung out on meth ... And around 45 smoke pot.
One middle aged lady was hooked on prescription pain pills ... But has since gone into recovery.
About 8 have been, and always will be, thieves and no-good lowlifes.

I care about the problems in the rest of the country to the extent I decided to move away from them.



JQPublic1 said:


> But now...in the era of Trumpism...criminality and immoral behavior by white perps, some appointed by Trump to high government posts,  has been normalized...at least among his followers.



If you are waiting on anyone in the government to do anything for you ... You have chosen a hopeless endeavor.
The only way you can personally benefit from government activity ... Is if someone is taking something from someone else to give to you.

At that point ... You are just part of the conspiracy.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I am from NY.  Anyhoo, my point is you just cannot change what is in some people's hearts.  There will always be racists, murderers, thieves, etc.
> ...




If you need to lock someone up because they call you names ... That's pathetic.

Anything else a racist can do to harm someone is either already illegal ...
Or can be prosecuted through law the same as murder and theft.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You are only a slave to their experiment ... If you are waiting for them to ring the bell, and give you something.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I understand that your mental condition allows you to create alternative realities.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



*"Making something illegal doesn’t make it go away. If that were the case, murders would never happen and even if they did, they would all be solved and the victim brought justice."*

Proof That Institutional Racism Is Still A Problem


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



you should probably stop projecting.

but you have a good day, too. hope you're not too hung over later.


----------



## dblack (Apr 6, 2018)

The problem with AA, and so many other statist programs, is that it embraces the notion that government is an appropriate tool to "implement" society - that it's a useful tool to force societal changes on the unwilling. And it's just not.

Government operates by passing laws and enforcing them. It doesn't change the hearts and minds of its citizens. To do that requites actual persuasion, and can only happen through voluntary interactions.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Black failure is a problem. If using the term "racism" makes you feel better about yo po self, go at it. There are a few snowflakes around to sympathize and tell you free stuff ain't enough.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2018)

dblack said:


> The problem with AA, and so many other statist programs, is that it embraces the notion that government is an appropriate tool to "implement" society - that it's a useful tool to force societal changes on the unwilling. And it's just not.
> 
> Government operates by passing laws and enforcing them. It doesn't change the hearts and minds of its citizens. To do that requites actual persuasion, and can only happen through voluntary interactions.



.This is a load of crap..


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *"Making something illegal doesn’t make it go away. If that were the case, murders would never happen and even if they did, they would all be solved and the victim brought justice."*
> 
> Proof That Institutional Racism Is Still A Problem



I simply suggested that it is illegal ... Law is what government can provide you with.
Your lack of a desire to pursue prosecution against someone you deem is discriminating against you ... Is not anyone else's fault.

You are incorrigible ... And you find attempting to correct someone else easier ... Because you can blame them for your failure.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Whites are the only ones who have failed here. You created a nation that has never been united and you call this mess you made the United States.. We have more people in prison than anywhere else on earth That again shows how much the white system has failed. We spend the most on military than damn near the whole world combined, which shows a consistently paranoid leadership, another failure of whites. For 188 years by written law you gave yourselves all the free stuff and still there are are poor whites living in poverty. You have had 241 years to form a more perfect union and it has come nowhere close. Whites have failed You as a white man represents the reason why.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *"Making something illegal doesn’t make it go away. If that were the case, murders would never happen and even if they did, they would all be solved and the victim brought justice."*
> ...



Well given the fact I have been very successful, it's untrue to make the claim of how I am blaming someone else for my failure. .I've pursued such prosecution before. I'm saying that it should not be necessary. And this should not be used as an excuse like you did.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



You have benefitted from the experiment and you were given everything you have due to it.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Okay.  What I know, which isn't much, doesn't make me an "expert," and that's not what I'm trying to be.  I only know what I what I've heard and seen.  The black people I've known have been decent people no different than anyone else, so what you're saying stat wise makes total sense.   I already said that having black skin doesn't have anything to do with how you live--it is how/where you were born and raised.  The violence and the gangs/drugs and the rapper culture and the dissolution of the family structure all seem like problems in inner city black communities.  Tie that with the insulating mistrust and stereotyping of whites, and to me that is a sad state of affairs that I don't think you're going to solve as long as you keep wagging your finger at anyone who is trying to understand.

Things don't seem to be improving for that high profile 26% percent that is the stereotype for "the black community."  I think that is what Missourian was thinking of, too.  Maybe it is being portrayed more negatively than it is?  Is that racism at the heart of media portrayals?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Well given the fact I have been very successful, it's untrue to make the claim of how I am blaming someone else for my failure. .I've pursued such prosecution before. I'm saying that it should not be necessary. And this should not be used as an excuse like you did.



I said you were incorrigible .. I wouldn't expect you to agree.

If you are so successful at achieving your goals ... Then what are you bitching about ... 
Are you bitching because you had to work harder ... Or do more ... To accomplish anything that isn't average?

Get a clue ... That's how you excel.

.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Why are you so hung up on that fact?  People like money.  Money makes the world go 'round.  Who originally captured who makes no difference.  We fucking bought them in the end and made them property in perpetuity.  So sit down and shut up about it.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You have benefitted from the experiment and you were given everything you have due to it.



I am sorry if you haven't figured it out yet ... But there is no Santa Clause.

.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


I'm ambivalent on this, and I didn't necessarily mean they should be locked up.  I do believe some hate speech is given more bandwidth than it deserves and that every racial/ethnic/religious group of people has the right to be treated with respect.  Hate speech is not treating them with respect.  So as much as I honor free speech, to me there is a line of decency.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

Why we aren't making progress against racism:

Because the Prog-Dem Powers That Be find it very profitable to promote identity politics and racial strife.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Why we aren't making progress against racism:
> 
> Because the Prog-Dem Powers That Be find it very profitable to promote identity politics and racial strife.


Because there are too many bigots making sure minorities will never get an even shot.  Ever.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Why we aren't making progress against racism:
> ...



^^^ Proving my point ^^^


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


^^^^^ Proving mine. ^^^^
This will never get us anywhere.  Is that what you want?  Probably.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm ambivalent on this, and I didn't necessarily mean they should be locked up.  I do believe some hate speech is given more bandwidth than it deserves and that every racial/ethnic/religious group of people has the right to be treated with respect.  Hate speech is not treating them with respect.  So as much as I honor free speech, to me there is a line of decency.



Well, yeah ... But hate speech will get you fired from a job.

Respect ... We just disagree on that point ... No one is owed respect, you have to earn it.
I don't respect people who view race as a qualifier ... Anything someone has to offer that benefits my (our) success is not determined by race.

If haters want to hate people over their skin color ... I have no use for them in my endeavors.
I prefer they tell me they don't have our best interests in mind ... So I don't waste my time figuring it out and having to deal with it afterwards.


.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, I'm not the one promoting a racist-race baiting agenda.

There actually are too many bigots making sure minorities will never get an even shot. They are the one who promote the incredibly destructive policies that have destroyed family formation and encouraged illegal immigration.  Inner city blacks born out of wedlock are set up to fail in life (that condition is also now increasingly prevalent among uneducated poor people of all races).  They are also the ones who have herded poor minorities into ghettoes (which are now being regentrified to house the largely white tech drone class that work for Democrat supporting and Fascist-Censorship promoting Social Media and Search surveillance platforms).


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 6, 2018)

Simple.  When you start labeling everything as racist and entire political parties racist, then it becomes trivial and meaningless and your whole racist argument goes out the window.

Therefore, I do not see racism as a legitimate concern in America.  What we really should be concerned about is losing our country to the hate-filled leftism and fascist political correctness pervading Hollywood and the Media.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ambivalent on this, and I didn't necessarily mean they should be locked up.  I do believe some hate speech is given more bandwidth than it deserves and that every racial/ethnic/religious group of people has the right to be treated with respect.  Hate speech is not treating them with respect.  So as much as I honor free speech, to me there is a line of decency.
> ...


When I was young, I used to say that, too "No one is owed respect, you have to earn it."    Of course there are individuals who I do not respect, but not right out of the gate, people I don't even know anything about, just because they are Jewish, or "Gook" or a "beaner."   It is a more broad respect I'm talking about, not respect for individuals.  We are talking about groups and the general respect all groups are due.  I know you individually understand that.  Hate speech directly attacks that, though.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> Simple.  When you start labeling everything as racist and entire political parties racist, then it becomes trivial and meaningless and your whole racist argument goes out the window.
> 
> Therefore, I do not see racism as a legitimate concern in America.  What we really should be concerned about is losing our country to the hate-filled leftism and fascist political correctness pervading Hollywood and the Media.


Paragraph 1, spot on.
Paragraph 2, you just fell into the stereotyping trap that you criticized in Paragraph 1.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 6, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Ain't that the truth!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Democrats are not the demons you imagine.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Preach!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



the donkey  IS  temporarily pixilated


----------



## dblack (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Democrats are not the demons you imagine.



Of course they're not. But they do have a radically different conception of the role of government in society. They see government as an all-purpose tool to force change on society. That's the problem.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



"herded poor minorities into ghettoes" seems to lack awareness of "white flight" and "redlining".


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Paragraph 2, you just fell into the stereotyping trap that you criticized in Paragraph 1



Not at all.  There are countless examples to back up Paragraph 2.  The most recent and blatant of which is our former AJ Lynch lying to us about the Pulse nightclub shooting.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> When I was young, I used to say that, too "No one is owed respect, you have to earn it."    Of course there are individuals who I do not respect, but not right out of the gate, people I don't even know anything about, just because they are Jewish, or "Gook" or a "beaner."   It is a more broad respect I'm talking about, not respect for individuals.  We are talking about groups and the general respect all groups are due.  I know you individually understand that.  Hate speech directly attacks that, though.



You are still young at heart anyway ... Perhaps you still think you can save the world.
I don't even try to save the world ... That's their problem.

I don't put people in as many groups as you do.
A person either has the skills, attitude, ambition, creativity and work ethic I (we) need to succeed ... Or they don't.
Two groups of people ... There are plenty of people (regardless of race) that qualify.

I am not going to waste my time, energy and resources ... Going back to fix the ills of government and society.
We are going forward ... We are leaving that shit behind ... You are either on the team or not.

Don't get me wrong ... If anyone doesn't want to be on the team ... We don't need them for us to succeed.

.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Not all, but it's not a coincidence that the cities with the worst problems for minorities have Dem mayors.

And Governor Moonbeam in CA has been a complete and utter disaster for the state.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Your comment lacks awareness of the state of major cities in general.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

dblack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats are not the demons you imagine.
> ...


If you think Republicans/conservatives don't do the same, there is something wrong with you.  They "force" their ideas, including dismembering healthcare for millions, on society, too.  And closing the door on refugees.  Etc.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 6, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> If money is owed to anybody it should be owed to the slave owners' families as reimbursement for the money they had invested in slaves and their food and shelter. No different than confiscating a farmer's tractor and harvester without reimbursement.


LoLing!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Since you are too damn lazy to read, i can't help your dumb ass. So move on...you've made your stupid point. I'll engage more erudite readers who can read, comprehend and respond intelligently. You are wasting my time. Good day.


----------



## dblack (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Republicans do it too, I agree. But 'dismembering healthcare' is just undoing a radical societal change that the Democrats pushed through on a party line vote. Not a good example.

The point here is that many people, Democrats and Republicans alike, have come to see government as the way we "implement" society - and that's dangerous. It's the zeitgeist of totalitarian government.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2018)

dblack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


I kind of see your point.  It's true, but in a country as large as ours, with so few real "communities" anymore, how would we take care of those who need it without some sort of ..... well organizing, funded, governing structure?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > As owners of the means of production in this country,  a relatively few white elites are responsible for the success of all all Americans. Average folks, white or black, are virtuall in the same boat, albeit with a 400 year economic headstart, average whites do enjoy an economic advantage. Couple that advantage with vastly superior numbers and the black community, barely out of slavery, has made tremendous progress. 75% of blacks live above the poverty rate in America, even in the face of rampant discriminaion and predjudice which is launched incessantly at them from every corner of white society. These numbers defy your notion of endemic universal failure among blacks.. But they also highlight an underlying strength and perseverance. Liberal Whites may have set them free but there weren't enough to counter the hatemongers who never relented in their campaigns to stifle black progress a when and wherevet they could. Blacks did look inward and their Christian ethic, for the most part helped move them more  towards  prosperity than towards  failure..
> ...



Permit me to take you back to the early 20th Century for a moment when picnic lynchings were common.
I can envision you advising a black man about to be lynched to "look inward".  When the black community seeks justice and the authorities reject their pleas you recommend they "look inward." Taking your advice does nothing to stop the lynchings.

Fast foward to 2018.
Your "look inward " advisory is just as hollow and meaningless now as it would have been
In advising a man about to be hanged. Frankly, the phrase is more applicable for individuals not for a collective of 42 million people.

Your poor advice is just a thinly veiled  manifestation of the bitter hate and fear you have for blacks. We've seen what your ilk would do to eliminate people you despise
for being different....that is... if you ever get the chance.


----------



## dblack (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's not easy. You have to actually convince people it's a good idea. Resorting to force is a copout.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Permit me to take you back to the early 20th Century for a moment ... Blah-blah-blah
> 
> ...



Sorry ... It's the 21st century ... We'll be here when you manage to find it ... 

I mean screw it ... I have lived in this century almost as much as the last century.
That's probably why I have no use whatsoever for your crusty garbage.
I don't really care how bad y'all screwed your past up ... It offers little substance of productive use for me or anyone who wants to succeed.

Y'all just sucked ... Keep on sucking if you have to.
Tell us again how you failed ... And pretend you know better than we do.

I don't have to hate you ... There's no profit in it.
You aren't worth the trouble ... You're just a dinosaur stuck in the tar.

.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> I'll engage more erudite readers who can read, comprehend and respond intelligently. You are wasting my time. Good day.


You must really hate black people.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Permit me to take you back to the early 20th Century for a moment ... Blah-blah-blah
> ...


You're lost if you choose not to draw upon the knowledge gleaned from what happened in the past to make a better future. Yea, and any chance of success is enhanced by following the path of those who found success before you.  Wisdom can be found abundantly among those who bring the lessons of history with them to apply to similar conditions in the present.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll engage more erudite readers who can read, comprehend and respond intelligently. You are wasting my time. Good day.
> ...


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> You're lost if you choose not to draw upon the knowledge gleaned from what happened in the past to make a better future. Yea, and any chance of success is enhanced by following the path of those who found success before you.  Wisdom can be found abundantly among those who bring the lessons of history with them to apply to similar conditions in the present.



I don't need to better understand lynching in the 50's to produce better products (they didn't even dream of then) to higher standards ... 
You lack fundamental wisdom ... The ability to determine what is useful versus what is counterproductive.

Sit there and whine about those who slighted you before I was ever even born.
History offers an abundance of insight ... What you have been discussing doesn't.

.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your mental condition is that of a fucking moron. You are the dumbest person on this forum. You're even dumber than Jillian.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


picnic lynchings were never "common", moron.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Is that it? Is that subjective reality all you could focus your beady little eyes on? If you can prove me wrong get to it. If not:


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


That was the main claim/premise in your post, moron.

Just because you post a lot of meaningless, recycled garbage from some shitty diploma mill doesn't mean I am required to respond to every nonsensical line.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


uhm, no.

im2 just blames whites, she lies about what blacks did.

Im hung up on facts b/c they are facts, if you don't like to read facts put me on iggy


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're lost if you choose not to draw upon the knowledge gleaned from what happened in the past to make a better future. Yea, and any chance of success is enhanced by following the path of those who found success before you.  Wisdom can be found abundantly among those who bring the lessons of history with them to apply to similar conditions in the present.
> ...


You're a fool. The examples i used were just tools to explain that there is more to success than looking inward. My point is that you imagine the black community is rife with problems and poverty.. Then you double down by offering lame advice on fixing those imaginary problems .Get it through your dumb head...most blacks are not impoverished and most are hard working Christians. If a collective problem exists all, it is centered in being a despised minority in a hostile nation.
Economic parity  is the ultimate goa.lAnd whites like you are doing everything they can to maintain the status quo.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'm fully aware of what happened in Africa. But the problem here is whites did buy them. They did not have to. And when you actually research what did go on you find whites equipped  certain tribes with the equipment needed to win battles against their enemies in return for payment for those they captured. Africans did not capture opposing tribes, get on ships and go to Europe selling them. Europeans invaded Africa and did exactly what I said. Those are the facts. But it's easier for a bitch like half thumb to say Africans sold each other instead pf discussing the actual logistics.

So let's say we play along with half thumbs raggedy bitch made analysis and hold only Africans accountable for slavery in his country. Slavery ended in 1863. So then we have to deal with the apartheid that happened for 100 years after that. Africans did not do that. But a pussy like half thumbs does not want tp discuss that. But they are the facts.

.I am a man, but to show how childish punks like half thumbs are,, they think calling me she is supposed to be doing something. All it does is show why we cannot advance on matters of race due to the fact white men like half a thumb don't have the balls to face the truth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



No, idiot, you are trying to MAKE it the main claim in my post. BTW  I wasn't responding to you. Thats what happens when fools enter into other people's conversations. You come blundering in  hurling epithets without even knowing the context of the ongoing conversation. Gwon, GIT! You aren't worth my time.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> You're a fool. The examples i used were just tools to explain that there is more to success than looking inward. My point is that you imagine the black community is rife with problems and poverty.. Then you double down by offering lame advice on fixing those imaginary problems .Get it through your dumb head...most blacks are not impoverished and most are hard working Christians. If a collective problem exists all, it is centered in being a despised minority in a hostile nation.
> Economic parity  is the ultimate goa.lAnd whites like you are doing everything they can to maintain the status quo.



I don't have to fix imaginary problems ... If it isn't a problem, then I am not worried about it.

Your point is irrelevant ... Because I don't mention or imagine anything about a black community rife with problems.
If you have a problem with blacks, whites, Christians, government, racists, money, education, or opportunity ... Shut the fuck up and look around.

It's the 21st Century ... Has been for a while ... It's about time you get on the right page.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fool. The examples i used were just tools to explain that there is more to success than looking inward. My point is that you imagine the black community is rife with problems and poverty.. Then you double down by offering lame advice on fixing those imaginary problems .Get it through your dumb head...most blacks are not impoverished and most are hard working Christians. If a collective problem exists all, it is centered in being a despised minority in a hostile nation.
> ...



He is on the right page. You live in an imaginary world that doesn't exist..


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> He is on the right page. You live in an imaginary world that doesn't exist..



Nope ... Still here ... 

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



ptwb is a loser white dude who is socially inept so he found acceptance in white supremacy. He's been radicalized.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > He is on the right page. You live in an imaginary world that doesn't exist..
> ...



Yes, you actually do. You body may be here but you mind exists in a non existent imaginary world that does not exist.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yes, you actually do. You body may be here but you mind exists in a non existent imaginary world that does not exist.



Nope ... Still here ... Same as your mind.

The only good part is that with any luck ... I'll still be here after you are dead and gone.
Maybe then you'll escape your self imposed prison.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you actually do. You body may be here but you mind exists in a non existent imaginary world that does not exist.
> ...



And there you have it, evidence of the fact you live in a imaginary world.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2018)

The world is leaving you and your garbage behind ... Sorry if you missed the bus ... 

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> The world is leaving you and your garbage behind ... Sorry if you missed the bus ...
> 
> .



LOL!  Come into reality then talk.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> LOL!  Come into reality then talk.



Stay where you are and act like I really care ... 

You aren't going anywhere if you are stuck in the past ... That's reality.
The simple fact I have no use for your foolishness ... Is not something you can argue with.

You can pretend whatever you want.
You can try to shackle the future with the past.

That very well could be your reality ... It is what you insist on.
We'll be here when you get through chasing your tail ... And we'll laugh at you until then.

.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fool. The examples i used were just tools to explain that there is more to success than looking inward. My point is that you imagine the black community is rife with problems and poverty.. Then you double down by offering lame advice on fixing those imaginary problems .Get it through your dumb head...most blacks are not impoverished and most are hard working Christians. If a collective problem exists all, it is centered in being a despised minority in a hostile nation.
> ...


 Er..did YOU say this?... : 
>>>*Because I don't mention or imagine anything about a black community rife with problems.<<<<<

And now your contradiction comes back to haunt you.*







If you have amnesia I just cured it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...


That's easy

Because too many people profit from it


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Come into reality then talk.
> ...


Are you accusing me of being a historian? BTW you certainly don't sound like a conservative. Tradition is their cornerstone and the past is the substance of tradition. Damn, I'm more conservative than I thought. But oh well...so is Louis Farrakhan.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Reality radicalized me.

Social supremacy and a high IQ lead me to investigate that reality.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Insecurity and fear radicalized you. You must constantly find reassurance in the illusion of whiteness by denigrating those who do not meet your illusory social  identification as being "white." Kirk Douglas isn't white...he's a JEW according to EWE!


----------



## LOIE (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Hello IM2 - been taking a break from computer for Lent and Easter. See you are still busy. All of this reminds me of these quotes: William Faulkner said, "The past is never dead. It's not even past."  And Samantha Towle said, "Pain of the past never goes away, you just find a way to deal with it."

I really hope that we as a country can find a way to deal with our painful past that will strengthen us all, realizing that the past really is never dead.


----------



## gipper (Apr 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Dumb and racist as usual.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Fear and insecurity are the essence of your persona. You fear white people asserting their identity and having the right to protect their heritage because you know that once that happens people like you will be of no use to the world and will have to slink back into the sewers from whence you came.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What you believe has nothing to do with reality.  You are a  dumb social misfit that found acceptance with other losers.Your whole premise here is based on your fear and insecurity junior. When have whites not ever been able to assert their identity or protect their heritage? What you fear is that if all of us take our rightful places which reduces white influence, you get sent back to the septic tank.


----------



## ATL (Apr 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Damn, talk about owning someone...no pun intended.

There are many people that “talk” a good game about not being racist or say they are colorblind, but they sure seem to pop up in threads about racism and attempt to denigrate those that highlight racism in society, but sure are fucking quiet when members in other threads say racist things like “why do black have offspring, if they can’t afford it”

I mean, do they really think that shit isn’t obvious?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Every day since before I was even born?

Where do you think this irrational and racist fear of the alt-right comes from? Why do you think Democrats accuse Republicans of playing white identity politics like it is some terrible thing and Republicans have to literally deny it to save their jobs? Why do you think white nationalists get fired despite having done absolutely no harm to anyone?

Your massive ignorance about long established events is not becoming for someone who considers themselves intelligent.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



.Drop all your bullshit and answer the fucking question:

 When have whites not ever been able to assert their identity or protect their heritage?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I already have.

Drop your ignorance and fucking read what I am typing.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Preach!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



If your answer was every day since before you were born, then you are a brain dead idiot junior.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 8, 2018)

ATL said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


I've expressed this sentiment from my first days on this site. These people, using the term loosely, are obvious AF!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


"White pride" has been a taboo concept for the public since way before 89'.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What has white pride represented dumb fuck?

Because for most of my life American pride stood for white pride. And you version of white pride was all about blatant white supremacy. And that's what you represent.  It's the identity you want openly expressed and fought for. Well whites are not the supreme race so that's a false identity. White supremacy is not a heritage that should be allowed to be continued.. According to our constitution and bill of rights your efforts are unconstitutional junior. If all men are created equal, white supremacy is illegal.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


White supremacy is a strawman for racist cowards who are too scared to admit what a piece of shit they are for believing that white people should be abused and denied rights.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> every racial/ethnic/religious group of people has the right to be treated with respect



People have to earn respect, and, like it or not, you will never be able to force people to respect others, neither can you legislate for ‘respect’, despite the best efforts of leftards.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm ambivalent on this, and I didn't necessarily mean they should be locked up.



How very munificent of you to not _necessarily_ demand people be incarcerated name calling. 
Is it this generosity of spirit that fuels your claim to be more liberal than leftard? 
If so, epic fail


----------



## gipper (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The D Party is the party of racism, historically speaking.  You keep racism alive today by constantly posting historical white racist events of centuries ago.  So, clearly history is of importance to you, yet you are a proud Democrat.  Do you fail to see the disconnect in your beliefs? 

Time to dump the D party and start a black racist party.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 8, 2018)

*Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism
*
Because their are too many racists like the OP who believe that living in the past - along with a careful cherry picking of history - will somehow result in more handouts (reparation) to people who weren’t alive then and weren’t enslaved - _from_ people who weren’t alive then and who did not enslave them.  

Anyone in any doubt about the OP’s racist views just needs to cast a cursory glance over his comments in any of the numerous threads he starts,  including the threads about the slaughter of White African farmers and their families in this very forum.

Let get the truth about South Africa

Genocide of white farmers in South africa


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Tilly said:


> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism
> *
> Because their are too many racists like the OP who believe that living in the past - along with a careful cherry picking of history - will somehow result in more handouts (reparation) to people who weren’t alive then and weren’t enslaved - _from_ people who weren’t alive then and who did not enslave them.
> 
> ...



Everything I say applies to the present  Silly Tilly..

There is no slaughter of white South African farmers.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



In my lifetime the democratic party has not been the party of racism. Racism continues today because whites like you refuse to stop being racists. These threads are evidence of that fact.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Whites aren't being denied any rights nor are they abused..


----------



## blastoff (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...


We are making progress against racism.  It's racist creeps like you who are left in the dust.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > every racial/ethnic/religious group of people has the right to be treated with respect
> ...



Whites legislated disrespect  for at least 188 years by written law.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



Nope but you've got your gad stuck in the sand.


----------



## gipper (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are the racist and you support a party with a long history of racism.  Confused much?
. 
In my lifetime I have seen white racism nearly disappear, only to be replaced by black racism...which you so aptly exemplify.  Other examples of black racism today is the extraordinarily high Black on White crime rate (which has been high for decades truth be known), the knockout game is a good one too...yes?


----------



## gipper (Apr 8, 2018)

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...


Our leading forum racist will not be happy until all whites are slaves to black slave owners.


----------



## The T (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...


WE WERE making progress UNTIL Barack H. Obama brought it back to the forefront, and spewed his rhetoric.  The DEMOCRATS couldn't EXIST without picking at old scars that they CREATED and once thought HEALED. And YES...have  you seen the stories about "WHITE PRIVILEGE"? Guess where that crap comes from? The same Democrat/Leftists that have been spewing this crap since the American Civil WAR to remain DEVISIVE. "WHITE GUILT is their mantra, and the GUILT is ALL UPON THEM for their trangressinos, but they see the NEED to BLAME others and Republicans/Conservatives for their deeds. WE the PEOPLE see through the nonsense, and have had ENOUGH.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

The T said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



Another example of a mentally handicapped white person.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You've seen nothing of the sort. There is no high back on white crime rate.

You can't post one quote from me that is racist by the definition of racism. I can for you, and I'll just cite your last post as an example due to you lies about high black on white crime.


----------



## The T (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...


LOST EARNINGS to WHOM? $10TRILLION? Did you grab that out of the air or your dumb ass? YOU sound like a total assclown that wants *REPARATIONS*. You want reparations? Then take them from the DNC that has been fomenting this shit before and AFTER the Civil WAR. THEY were the ones keeping cblacks down for their control...but then BLACKS have been abandoned by Democrats for the NEW CLASS of slave and vote getters...Illegal Immigrants. Sorry. Jim Crow, and ALL the rest of this bullsqueeze is the craft of LEFTISTS, Democrats. Divide, and cvonquer, right> Get out of MY SIGHT.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not certain about the 'leading' part, but certainly one of the frontrunners.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well. *

You've been asked several times to do this but you haven't. Because you can't.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 8, 2018)

The T said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Nope. You do understand hat slaves worked for no pay don't you? When you consider we are talking about 245 years at current dollars that might even be a little light. I'm not taking anything to the DNC when the American government made slavery legal. But I see I'm talking to a fool.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YOU haven’t been enslaved or forced to work without pay. 
YOU are simply attempting to dine out ad infinitum on the tragedy of long dead people. People your black ancestors enslaved in order to sell them on.  It is disgraceful that you try to profit financially from this.


----------



## gipper (Apr 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


You are a racist.  I don’t like racists.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 9, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's your inability to understand what it takes to keep from screwing yourself.

When I mentioned "y'all" you automatically thought I was talking about the black community.
I am young enough that when I mentioned "y'all" screwing up ... I meant every one of you ... Black, white, doesn't matter.

I meant "y'all" crusty old dipshits that couldn't figure out a better way to live with each other and are stuck in the last century ... 

There's no need to assume I have any problem with "y'all" throwing turds at each other.
All I said is that it isn't going to get you anywhere worth going ... And is less than productive.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You and the other two idiots are free to identify what race based attributes you think I should be using as qualifiers ... 

I have clearly stated using race as a qualifier doesn't provide anything in particular that I find beneficial.
That was plainly stated in the quote ... And throughout the dialog.
If you want to argue with that ... Feel free.

.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 9, 2018)

Women were treated like 2nd class citizens with few rights, I certainly don't expect any reparations for what women could have achieved.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 9, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Oh well,  I guess you were just looking inward again. _ts hard to understand you when you are LOOKING INWARD: Here's WHY!




 

YOUR EARS ARE COVERED!_


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 9, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Your mistake is somehow my oversight ... Well I cannot say that surprises me coming from you ... 

.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 Aww you devils are clever. You're good at dodging collective culpability or blame for the past or present wrongs committed by your ilk.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.
> ...


You did!   You don't know that I don't pay attention to rating then.  Sometimes I might give one, but I never pay any attention to anything given to me.   

Not only have black people embraced the full bosom of victimhood, but it's gotten boring to the rest of us.  Go off in a corner someplace and suck your victim thumb.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


you fools think only white people bought slaves?


that's hilarious.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What's hilarious is that you think we are only talking about slavery. You don't seem to understand that we know what went down, you want be disingenuous in order to deny.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Shut the hell up you dumb ass ho.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Women were treated like 2nd class citizens with few rights, I certainly don't expect any reparations for what women could have achieved.



You are paying native americans reparations today.  You guys just don't have any argument against reparations that makes sense. White women get married and if the marriage doesn't work they generally get alimony. Those are reparations.

*Reparations definition, a : the act of making amends, offering expiation, or giving satisfaction for a wrong or injury* 
Dictionary by Merriam-Webster: America's most-trusted online dictionary


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



;LOL! You can't post one racist comment from me.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 10, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Now this truly is funny. Nobody accepts "victimhood."  Most normal people understand someone demanding action against wrongdoing. This "victim" crap is the brain-child of some far-right white nationalist moron completely lacking any sense of decency and ethics. Babbling like your post certainly demonstrates to this American of Irish and Russian/Polish descent that someone is trying to attack people of African descent in this country. Take off the white robe and hood, put the tiki torch down, and get some brains and knowledge of history from somewhere.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


you never cry about just slavery.

you can't stay on topic.  Once crushed in you own bs you move onto other bs, only to be crushed again.

talking to you is like talking to a bot.  no thought, just regurgitation.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I am the OP. The topic is not about just slavery. I am on topic.  You are the one who runs because you're getting crushed like an aluminum can at a recycling center.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Best you can do?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm speaking of you in the general fashion.

you're a bot, with standard responses, you don't want to move forward, your hate is so deep it prevents you from seeing solutions.


it amuses me to see people so twisted up with hate, makes me wonder if anything happened to you, then I realize that it's probably made up stuff that you think would have been done.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I don't need to waste any more than that on you.


----------



## gipper (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Hey Black Racist, did you see Oprah's 60 Minutes story on the history of lynching?  It seems to me, like Obama, she is doing all she can to divide the races and cause problems.  What good can come from this kind of reporting?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Actually you are the bot, with the standard white responses. Like the standard white bot response of how  I am full of hate

LOL to you last few words. I've done more to create solutions than you ever will.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

I think that the Nigerian leader did acknowledge and apologise for enslaving blacks and selling them on after this request:

*African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade*
Nigerian civil rights group says tribal leaders' ancestors sold people to slavers and should say sorry like US and Britain

...The Civil Rights Congress of Nigeria has written to tribal chiefs saying: "*We cannot continue to blame the white men, as Africans, particularly the traditional rulers, are not blameless."...*

...
The position was endorsed by Henry Bonsu, a British-born broadcaster of Ghanaian descent who examined the issue in Ghana for a radio documentary. He said some chiefs had accepted responsibility and sought atonement by visiting Liverpool and the United States.

"I interviewed a chief who acknowledged there was collaboration and that *without that involvement we wouldn't have seen human trafficking on an industrial scale,"* said Bonsu, the co-founder of digital station Colourful Radio.

"*An apology in Nigeria might be helpful because the chiefs did some terrible things and abetted a major crime."...*

....The shameful history of some traditional leaders remains an awkward subject on which many politicians prefer to maintain silence. One exception was in 1998 when *Yoweri Museveni, the president of Uganda, told an audience including Bill Clinton: "African chiefs were the ones waging war on each other and capturing their own people and selling them. If anyone should apologise it should be the African chiefs...*


African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


hatemongers don't create solutions.

telling us we have to pay $10 trillion in reparations isn't a solution, it's a threat.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



When you can show me a racist comment I have made by the definition of racism perhaps I will choose to answer his silly question.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Actually it is the true solution.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


no it's not.

hateful people like you will demand something else.

and it's never going to happen, it can't happen, but hate blinds you.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Then I am also ‘collectively culpable’ for the abolition of slavery.
You’re welcome


----------



## gipper (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


what about Oprah?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> I think that the Nigerian leader did acknowledge and apologise for enslaving blacks and selling them on after this request:
> 
> *African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade*
> Nigerian civil rights group says tribal leaders' ancestors sold people to slavers and should say sorry like US and Britain
> ...



That's a nice try but I've already explained how that took place. Now would you like to explain to us how Africans created the system of American Apartheid that lasted overtly for 100 more years and is covertly practiced by whites like you now?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No you aren't. But again, would you like to explain to us your culpability for the system of American Apartheid that lasted overtly for 100 years after slavery and is covertly practiced by whites like you now?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



When you can show me a racist comment I have made by the definition of racism perhaps I will choose to answer this silly question.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


A truer solution - seek reparations from the Africans who enslaved - and sold en masse - your ancestors.
Some of them have acknowledged that they hunted down, enslaved and sold on your ancestors and that without their heinous actions, there could never have been a slave trade outside of Africa on any significant scale. Some have even had the decency to apologise.
So start at the beginning and see how you get on


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

Why is nobody seeking ‘reparations’ from the black slavers themselves?
(Rhetorical)

...The idea that some Africans sold their own people into slavery has been downplayed by history books, but it's a fact that Ghana has never tried to hide.

"*Long before the coming of Europeans to the Guinea coast of Africa, our local people here already practiced slavery,*" Philip Amoa-Mensah, a volunteer guide at Elmina Castle, told the Times.

Emmanuel Hagan, director of research and statistics at Ghana's Ministry of Tourism and Diasporean Relations says sometimes a simple apology can go a long way...

Ghana Apologizes For Its Role In Slave Trade: Country’s 50th Anniversary Includes Tourism Campaign


----------



## AKIP (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



We can do that.....but for them to get the money to pay us for reparations, they will have to seek reparations from white colonizers who took much of the mineral wealth, and profits from it. The thing is that many of the tribes that raided and captured other tribes to sell.....where eventually captured and sold as slaves......or colonized by Europeans.


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How much reparations would you consider adequate? Like, per person.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I think AKIP answered this one perfectly.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Why is nobody seeking ‘reparations’ from the black slavers themselves?
> (Rhetorical)
> 
> ...The idea that some Africans sold their own people into slavery has been downplayed by history books, but it's a fact that Ghana has never tried to hide.
> ...



Now that  your question has been answered about reparations, would you like to explain to us white culpability for the system of American Apartheid that lasted overtly for 100 years after slavery and is covertly practiced by whites like you now?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2018)

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > We can do that.....but for them to get the money to pay us for reparations, they will have to seek reparations from white colonizers who took much of the mineral wealth, and profits from it. The thing is that many of the tribes that raided and captured other tribes to sell.....where eventually captured and sold as slaves......or colonized by Europeans.
> ...



I am sure the actual count varies from day to day ...
But in reference to the last actual count ...
And assuming the $10 trillion previously mentioned ...
The amount a person receiving the benefit would be as follows according to qualification specifications:

If you only pay reparations to people who currently claim to be pure black ... $288,598.70 per every man, woman and child
If you pay all people who currently claim to be at least 50% black the same amount ... $140,691.25 per every man woman and child

If you include all people who claim to be at least 50% black, but pay those 50% black half as much as those higher ...

Pure blacks would receive ... $198,164.19 per every man woman and child
Half blacks would receive ... $94,582.09 per every man woman and child


At the best rate for a pure black family of four ... IM2 is requesting ... $1,154,394.80




Edit:
All numbers have been calculated according to people who claim to be black.
These do not include variables as to people who can actually trace their ancestry to African slaves.

If you intend to include people who can only trace their ancestry back to African slaves ... Numbers will vary.
If you include anyone who can trace at least a part of their ancestry back to African slaves ... Again, the numbers will vary.

If you intend to include anyone who some would suggest has been damaged by racial influences ...
And, since that would include society in general ... No reparations would be necessary.

.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


 Awww HELLLL NAWW! Only a few white souls were.  responsible for that. You don't get automatic inclusion in the manumission of slaves just because you are white. A black history detective must scrutinize your background thoroughly before you can take any credit.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Blacks were promised 40 acres and a mule...
Ill take 5 acres and a Dodge Ram 3500.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Ohhh puhleeezee. Stop it! That black selling blacks shyt is wayyyyy overblown. Considering the staggering number of Africans captured snd transferred to the Americas, there is no way African slavers were responsible for that. Maybe tens of thousands were sold to whites by other Africans, but there was something else going on that resulted in millions being captured.
I never read that Africans ever attained great wealth due the slave trade. Considering that millions of slaves were  plucked out of Africa what currency  changed hands that would  not produce  opulence beyond belief for those blacks who worked for the white slavers?
My view is that most  so called black slavers were actually unwitting  stooges given gifts to use as bait. The stooge would then return to his village and lead them to the source of his treasure.


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...


Somehow I don't think that they'll be satisfied with 40 acres and an animal smarter than they are.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Reparations would not be workable.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Oh really?

African immigrants now West's new “model minority”?

Obviously, you don't get out much.


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


What do Africans immigrants have to do with reparations?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Since I was not alive to either enslave anyone or free anyone, you don’t get to pick which I might have done either, then. 
Simples. 
You are owed nothing, and I owe you - precisely - nothing.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> You don't get automatic inclusion in the manumission of slaves just because you are white


And you don’t get to take white peoples money just cos you is black


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There are black African leaders who disagree with you, have acknowledged the slave trade beyond Africa could never have existed in the way it did without them enslaving people and selling them on, and they have apologised for it.  If you don’t like it, I suggest you take it up with them.  Bummer isn’t it, when Africans themselves admit their huge role in enslaving blacks?


----------



## AKIP (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Where those forced confessions by white colonizers?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 10, 2018)

of course you also mean from the black racists---that's because blacks don't think they can be racist--they are somehow perfectly inhuman


----------



## harmonica (Apr 10, 2018)

most whites did not own slaves--they had nothing to do with slavery


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Lol.
No dear, the links are in this thread. 
Take a look.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 10, 2018)

dblack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Calling laws "force" is also a copout.


----------



## dblack (Apr 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Force is what makes laws different than 'suggestions'.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Coyote said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



They are workable for Native Americans. Annually.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

.OK, it's time to shut down this stupidity.

*The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*

The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.  

In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.   

The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.  

Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.  

"In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."

The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report

So it's like this white folks,  when a legitimate international outside entity can look at the situation of whites and make the same determination, you  can start talking about the reparations you are owed. Now I expect a bunch of smart ass racist responses from you idiots and that's fine. But today, right now we are going deep, maybe too deep for you racist idiots to understand. You see while you whites will laugh ad joke among yourselves about how we aren't gettinf reparations you fail to understand that spiritual laws are real.

And so you can understand the penalty you face and just how real spiritual law  is, the fact remains that in a few short years, whites will be a minority here. The majority will be what you whites call Hispanics, Except those Hispanics are  descendants of Aztecs, Incas, Mayans and other Indian tribes. So what is about  happen t whites here is that the land is going to be run to the original inhabitants and you white will be at the mercy of those Indians as they begin to control the American government.

At the end of the days of white majority, people like you guys will beg and hope those Indians do not decide to do unto you what you did to them. .You whites will all be wishing for affirmative action then. You gave no mercy on your watch, so why do you deserve mercy?. So like I said, I'm going to  watch whitey crumble and it doesn't matter if I get reparations or not,


----------



## dblack (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, IM2, I think you've done a great job in this thread showing why we aren't making progress on racism. I've learned a lot.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

dblack said:


> Well, IM2, I think you've done a great job in this thread showing why we aren't making progress on racism. I've learned a lot.



 What we see here are whites like yourself who refuse  accept the fact thy have a responsibility to nd the problem they created. .


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I don't need to make progress.  I'm not a racist.


That is what they all say...


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Well, IM2, I think you've done a great job in this thread showing why we aren't making progress on racism. I've learned a lot.
> ...



50 years will do a great deal more to get rid of the problem ... Barring amazing medical advances and substantially increased life expectancy.

.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



.Since we know the logistics and you don' all I will say is your argument is dishonest.   You seem scared to talk abut the100 years after slavery and the covert racism practiced by those like you today. Bummer isn't it to realize your argument has no merit.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



In 50 years whites will be a minority. Maybe that solves the problem.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 50 years whites will be a minority. Maybe that solves the problem.



In 50 years you'll also be a rotting corpse.  Maybe that solves the problem too.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...


That isn’t reparations.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Well, IM2, I think you've done a great job in this thread showing why we aren't making progress on racism. I've learned a lot.
> ...


I didn’t create anything.  Like you, I am only responsible for my own actions.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .OK, it's time to shut down this stupidity.
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> ...


So...who gets and who pays for reparations?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> In 50 years you'll also be a rotting corpse.  Maybe that solves the problem too.



I am younger than you think ... And it is evident in everything you post.

You mention people who don't want to talk about the 100 years after slavery.
That 100 years after slavery was over 53 years ago ... More than half a century ago.

I really don't give a shit what happened in the previous century ... It serves no actual purpose in my work today.
I continually ask you how any of your radical bullshit will ever benefit my ability to produce better products to higher standards.

It won't ... That's your handicap ... Not mine.

.


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2018)

Obama is the one that srewed up race relation by preaching hate against Whites and the police and taking the side of Black thugs.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Women were treated like 2nd class citizens with few rights, I certainly don't expect any reparations for what women could have achieved.
> ...


I don't know any women getting alimony. Anyone who does gets it from the person they were married to, not the entire country. What's with "you guys"? You don't have a valid argument for reparations that makes sense. Not all blacks descended from slavery. Very few whites descended from slave owners.


----------



## coolzone (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.
> ...



  You are almost certainly a liar.  I doubt very very much if you really want to be informed.  But foolish as it probably is, I can give you a link to a book that is about 100 pages long. With quite a few pictures.  It will inform the hell out of you. Here is the link.  filehosting.org | free easy unlimited filehosting


----------



## coolzone (Apr 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I don't need to make progress.  I'm not a racist.


  That's a pretty good lie.  Have any others?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> “At this point, the whole race thing is over . . . it doesn’t matter anymore. We’ve transcended it. Now we have a black president, so clearly we are not racist,” stated one young woman after the first election of Barack Obama as president of the United States._ In the euphoria of Obama’s first election, many Americans—on the left, right, and center—agreed that America had become post-racial. _



#PRO_BLACK_AMERICANS #RACISM #DOMESTIC_TERRORISM #HATE #HUMAN_IGNORANCE #OBAMA

Respectfully, I am curious to learn if YOU, as well as our peaceful, responsible American or foreign born neighbors reading this writing, believe Racism or the concept of "White Supremacy" is responsible for inspiring, as well as motivating a significant population of apparent slow-to-evolve, illogical, otherwise Freedom Loving “Pro-Black and Conscious Black Community” American citizens to believe they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, HATE, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence our peaceful, free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent!?

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean, intimidate and TERRORIZE peaceful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent choosing to pursue THEIR OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness.

I could be wrong though over my sixty years of life I believe I've witnessed a fading population of non-black, slow-to-evolve American citizens embracing illogical, ignorant Racist beliefs that in my opinion are demeaning to human intellect.

Sadly, over the past decade I believe I've witnessed a growing population of illogical thinking, segregation-minded "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens spewing venom and HATE at our peaceful, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent...

...as well as blaming everyone under our big beautiful Sun, except themselves, for ignoring and/or perpetuating our Nation's *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS responsible at least THIRTEEN (13) of President and Mrs. Obama's urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests composing VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent, should be viewed as less than human *itches, and denigrated like *hores or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect!

I look forward to reading your thoughts and concerns about a population of apparent illogical thinking "Pro-Black" American citizens or their supporters HATEFULLY denigrating our peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent simply wanting to enjoy, IN THEIR OWN WAY, the several decades of life most all of us look forward to experiencing.
*
"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*


Peace.
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## dblack (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Well, IM2, I think you've done a great job in this thread showing why we aren't making progress on racism. I've learned a lot.
> ...



I don't disagree with you as much as you seem to think. I agree that our nation has a responsibility to deal with the legacy of slavery, and I am in favor, in principle at least, of reparations. It would be vastly preferable to the current approach.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .OK, it's time to shut down this stupidity.
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> ...









“Says United Nations”.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I was addressing your racist inference that mules are smarter than blacks.  I was in a hurry at the time and just threw that link out there to counter your insinuation. BTW., what did your smart assed quip have to do with reparations?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


AGREED! Just tell your hateful brethren get the hell out of my way and stop blocking my progress.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

harmonica said:


> most whites did not own slaves--they had nothing to do with slavery


By proxy they did. Manywhites who did not own slaves fought with the rebels during the Civil War to maintain that peculiar institution..
How dumb was THAT?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You mean "poor white pride." Rich whites already have pride.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


White devils are not in the same group as White abolitionists.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I never claimed to take white people's money
But they sure have their hands in MY pockets.
Income taxes, sales taxes, property taxes, less pay for doing the same job a white man does,,...all to benefit whites but little to uplift our own communities.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

This is the OP. Nothing here mentions slavery, Africans selling each other, reparations or any of the bullshit the racists white maggots here have presented. The responses made are evidence of just how correct the writer of this article really is. . 

In 2018, it's time we become better informed. Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.

*Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*

“At this point, the whole race thing is over . . . it doesn’t matter anymore. We’ve transcended it. Now we have a black president, so clearly we are not racist,” stated one young woman after the first election of Barack Obama as president of the United States._ In the euphoria of Obama’s first election, many Americans—on the left, right, and center—agreed that America had become post-racial. Today, many on the left recognize that America is still struggling with racism. But what liberals may not fully appreciate is the degree to which the rest of America is still deep within a post-racial haze.

New research from social psychologists at Yale and Northwestern Universities reveals that Americans—especially rich, white Americans—greatly overestimate how much racial progress we have made toward economic equality. Averaging across 5 economic measures, the researchers find that Americans estimate that we have made about 25 percent more progress toward black-white economic equality than we actually have made.

Worse still, Americans are most inaccurate on the most important economic measure—wealth. Scholars have come to recognize that wealth—the value of assets minus debts—is the most important measure of a family’s overall economic well-being. The social psychologists find that Americans overestimate our progress toward black-white wealth equality by about 80 percent. Today, for every dollar of wealth that whites have, blacks have only a few cents. "

" For those who believe that black people are already equal with white people, any policy that seeks to address anti-black discrimination looks like an attempt to give blacks an advantage over whites. Many Americans, particularly Republicans, believe that today there is more discrimination against white people than against black people. 

Because so many Americans are not grounded in the reality of American racism, the call for a “conversation on race” is a bad idea. We need Americans to go on fact-finding missions on racism, not try to engage in conversation when there is no agreement on the basic facts. 

We have to be aware that because we are a segregated society, many white people learn about black people from the media. Some white people see prominent, highly successful black people in movies and on television and assume that those individuals are indicative of the economic standing of African Americans. Also, there is right-wing media that consciously tries to mislead white Americans about racism and to foster a sense of white victimization. We have to find ways to penetrate Americans’ information bubbles. "

Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism

This is America to hear most of you tell it, we should be way beyond this._


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I think the UN has made it very plain what we are owed reparations for.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Now who is living in the past? What African leader living today sold slaves during the trans-atlantic slave trading days? Aside from that, I stand by my premise that a few thousand. Africans might have been sold ny other Africans but the vast millions were captured by other treacherous factions.


Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Why have white men sought to find and pay obscure African Chiefs to give oral accounts of vast  complicity  in helping whites to enslave fellow blacks.. I wonder if, in confessing the sins of their fathers, they know the full scope of slavery in that era. Each of those "chieftains" may have recalled oral traditions of selling captured enemies to white slavers in the past but how could they, independent of social congruence with each other, speak for the whole of Africa? That congruence, was orchestrated by whites... with an agenda .Now the noble savages can feel better about themselves


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Whites did create this mess and you taking about what you did not do is irrelevant. As a person you do have a responsibility to end white racism. We did not create world hunger either but we all have a responsibility to do our part to end it.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 10, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.


Come on, show us that old fashioned racism.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

It's just time to shut this crap down

*Africans did not sell Africans*


Like I sad in the OP, we Need to get better informed.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Africans sold Africans into slavery. What! White People & Deflection from what they did to blacks*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Afrikans Did Not Sell You Out*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

*TRUTH: Afrikans DID NOT Sell Afrikans into Slavery!  *


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Attack On Afrikans Writing Their Own History - Asa Hillard*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 50 years whites will be a minority. Maybe that solves the problem.
> ...



I am not the problem dumb and blind boy.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The only person blocking your progress is you and your victimhood mentality.
Not much I can do about that


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes they are reparations. .When you pay money t repair damages caused by wrong doing, which is what the payments to Native Americans are, it is reparations.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No one alive today is in either group. Sucks to be you


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



The only person here with a victimhood mentality is you. A person fighting against white racism cannot be a victim even by your stupid ass fake definition of the word.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Whites today benefit from the racism. It must suck to be dumb.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You’re arguing for reparations from white people who had nothing whatsoever to do with enslaving black people.
White people pay taxes too.
Your victimhood mentality should be a source of embarrassment to you, but I guess you’re too used to blaming whitey for all your failures in life.
Sad.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Now who is living in the past? What African leader living today sold slaves during the trans-atlantic slave trading days?



Lol. Are you for real? What white person today enslaved anyone?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You’re not fighting anything, you’re simply begging for handouts for something that people didn’t do to you. Sad.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



The government the US is responsible for the things that occurred. .The UN has stated we are owed and not just for slavery. You're really too dumb to be  debating us on this matter.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Blacks today benefit from affirmative action. That’s racism, yet you still whine and play the victim and can’t get on in life. 
You get a leg up but still fail - that must make you exceptionally dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now who is living in the past? What African leader living today sold slaves during the trans-atlantic slave trading days?
> ...



What white today put Naïve Americans on reservations?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No one in the government enslaved anyone and no one in the government is responsible for it since they weren’t even a twinkle in their great great great....grandmothers eyes. 
The U.N. says a lot of absurd things.  Good luck with that  lol.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



White women like you benefit more from Affirmative Action.  And again your ass is paying Native Americans reparations today,  You are out of your league here fool. I'll embarrass you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



The government of this nation owes for human rights violations.  You keep talking about slavery, I'll keep taking about the 241 years of continuing the racism created because of this government because that's what we are owed reparations for. .You're dumb, Get better informed.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The only one out of their league is you, you racist fool 
You have no arguments, just anger, bitterness, hate and envy.

You also have quite a sickening entitlement attitude going on here - brandishing  your begging bowl - seeking to profit from the misery of long dead people - people your alleged ancestors enslaved, beat and sold.

If only you could move on instead of attempting to benefit financially from a tragedy that didn’t even happen to you!

But alas, you obviously find victimhood more profitable.

Sucks to be you.
It really does.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

*"AFRIKANS WERE NOT INVOLVED IN THE SLAVE TRADE!" Dr J.H. Clark quote  *


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Anyone who wants to see vile racism in action just needs to take a look at your comments on white South Africans in this forum.  
As far as whining about racism goes, you really don’t have a leg to stand on.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



.It is apparent that you are illiterate.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It is apparent that you are unfamiliar with the meaning of the word ‘illiterate’.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



.Nope. Vile is ignoring the fact that  50 to 100 times more blacks have been killed in SA to lie about a genocide that's not going on.

You're dumb, get better informed.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No, you are illiterate.  You keep taking about slavery when the issue is about more than that. You've been explained that, but you keep going. So apparently you cannot read.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

*How Structural Racism Works: Tricia Rose  *


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You've been explained that,


And you call me illiterate?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been explained that,
> ...



Yep, you are illiterate. I don't play grammar Nazi or I'd be posting all of what you write.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Thats not what numerous studies by your own erudite scholars have found. I only suspected victimhood, they PROVED it.


Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


But racists like you operate like viruses. Generations overlap and pass their unfounded hatred and prejudices on to the next in an unbroken chain. At the core of your racial demogoguery is the legacy your ancestors gained through murder and exploitation of others. That was the essence of the manifest destiny proclamation. And, victimhood has been the standard for autocthonous people every where you set foot.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


To whom am _I_ racist?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



White women benefit from AA  in greater numbers but some would complain about qualified blacks using it. I suspect white men are instigating behind the scenes to create conflict between AA beneficiaries. But don't you dare throw the spurious "merit" argument at me. Not when Asians have at least one suit pending in regards to lower scoring whites being given preference in college admissions over them.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Generations overlap and pass their unfounded hatred and prejudices on to the next in an unbroken chain.


Yes, that is exactly what you, the OP and that other rampant racist here indicate that you do on a daily basis.

And it’s part of the answer to the OP regarding why racism is still with us.

It’s partly because people like you continue to teach your children they are victims; that they can’t get on; that those who do are ‘Uncle Toms’ ; that whitey hates you all and holds you all back - and every misfortune or pitfall that happens to blacks is ALL whiteys fault.

 You live in the past - and no doubt you teach your kids to do the same -  but ignore pertinent facts because of your need to give your own ancestors a free pass for their part in slavery - you need to do that of course because you seek to profit financially from a tragedy your own people played a huge part in.

Your hypocrisy really knows no bounds. But good luck with the ‘reparations’


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I don't play grammar Nazi or I'd be posting all of what you write.



Of course you do, and it’s particularly idiotic coming from you


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

*How White Supremacists Use Victimhood to Recruit*

"As they marched through Charlottesville, Virginia, Saturday, the pack of white supremacists chanted “you will not replace us.” Their rallying cry prompted a viral Twitter thread in which the user Julius Goat asked, “Replaced as ... what?”

“I would so love to see these people get all the oppression they insist they receive, just for a year. Just to see,” he wrote.

It may seem puzzling that the racism of these white men—the most powerful group of people in the world—is motivated by a sense that they’ll be wiped away somehow. But according to research on white supremacists, a sense of victimhood is exactly what groups like these use to grow their cause.

In a 2000 article, the sociologist Mitch Berbrier examined dozens of white supremacist media appearances and publications and discovered a pattern of carefully crafted victim ideology. Victimhood, it seemed, is how the groups assured themselves they weren’t being racist—the excuse being that, hey, they’re suffering too."

More.

In his study, Berbrier found that white supremacists believe:

*(1) that whites are victims of discrimination*

White supremacists seem aggrieved by their sense that civil rights movement has tipped the balance in favor of minority groups. Here, Berbrier cites David Duke’s organization, the National Association for the Advancement of White People, as positioning itself as a counterpoint to the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People:

The group’s newsletter, the _NAAWP News_, ran items with headlines such as "Anti-White Discrimination Accelerates,” Berbrier notes. Today, this sentiment survives as the myth that affirmative action, for instance, constitutes “reverse racism.”

More.

*(2) that their rights are being abrogated*

As a corollary, white supremacists believe whites are denied the right to their own publications and advocacy groups—a right enjoyed by minority groups. As the KKK leader Thom Robb put it in 1992, according to the study: “The issue isn't who's superior ... Even if we [whites] were nothing but a race of cavemen, we still have a right to preserve our heritage and culture and give that to our children. Nobody has the right to deny that from us. And that is the attempt that's being done today.”

More.

*(3) that they are stigmatized if they express "pride”*

Berbrier points to the following quote in a 1991 issue of _The Populist Observer_, the newsletter of the Populist Party: “Blacks, Orientals, Indians and Hispanics are taught to love their history, while whites are being taught to hate their own.”

According to Berbrier’s analysis, these supremacist groups feel that if whites do express pride in their heritage, they are branded racists and bigots. He writes that their euphemisms, like “heritage preservation” are so-called “_ethnic affectations _designed to destigmatize white supremacists and separatists alike by implying that they are just another ethnic group with similar needs.”

More.

*(4) that they are being psychologically affected through the loss of self-esteem*

Berbrier points to examples of supremacist literature that claim the inability to express white pride produces a feeling of being “crushed” and the “Nordic spirit” being “broken down.” One news item in the _NAAWP News _pointed to a high suicide rate among white men as a sign of this supposed despair. Consequences—even imaginary ones—are essential to painting yourself as a victim, according to the sociological theory of "the dramatization of injury and innocence.” In other words, you’re just a blameless bystander; your attackers are everywhere, and they wish you harm.

More.

*5) that the end product of all of this is the elimination of "the white race."*

White supremacists fear the white “race” will be “eliminated” through intermarriage, immigration, and low birth rates among whites. The solution, to them, is racial segregation: the ultimate safe place in which to breed only among your own people. "Only in isolation, both physical-mental and genetic can Caucasians survive either here or in the world,” wrote one supremacist in a letter, according to Berbrier. “It has gotten to a point of not being a matter of ‘white, Caucasian' supremacy but rather survival.”

These claims of subjugation may seem silly coming from whites, a group that still earns more, lives longer, and feels overall happier than African Americans do. But as Berbrier shows, victimhood is a powerful psychological mechanism for recruiting members, galvanizing around a cause, and forming what is essentially a support group—for people who really don’t need support.

As Berbrier writes, the psychology of victimhood has come in especially handy for white supremacists when their tactics get violent, as they did on Saturday. “This could be manifest as the argument that white supremacists are simply concerned with the survival of their people,” Berbrier writes, “and that if some on the fringe feel that urgent action is required as a result of dangers posed by sinister outside forces, that is understandable.”

5 Ways White Supremacists Use Victimhood to Their Advantage

Tilly doesn't seem to get the fact that we know her game. She's a white supremacist and if we accept her definition of victimization, she's the one in victimhood.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Generations overlap and pass their unfounded hatred and prejudices on to the next in an unbroken chain.
> ...



No one has denied the facts but you. The facts are that things did not end with slavery.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't play grammar Nazi or I'd be posting all of what you write.
> ...



Tilly you are too damn dumb tp argue with me. By rights I should bill you for my time.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Got that begging bowl out again, huh?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There’s nothing spurious about merit - but yes - it is something perpetual victims don’t seem to value.  I’m against all AA - it’s racism/genderism etc.
And at least ‘one pending suit’ - wow - you’re really onto something there!  
Keep up the good work


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Specifically what are they getting?


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It was to show that even a mule would know not to ask for money for things that didn't happen to them.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


As a person, I have a moral responsibility to fight against injustice, inequality, cruelty when I see it.  For anyone, not just “white” racism.  As a person you have the same.

But I am not responsible for what people in the past did, only for my own actions and to try to do what I can to make the world better within the means I have.  And that includes fighting racism.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Mules can't talk. If they could, mules might ask for reparations too.  Personally, I haven't been a big proponent of reparations because I
am successful.  But I do think the charges promulgated by the UN on behalf of Black Americans should be brought before the World Court. Let the best legal minds decide on a world stage if the statute of limitations expired with the passing of the last victim of chattle slavery. Let them consider the impact actions sanctioned  by the US government and various state governments had on Blacks during and after  slavery that still resonate today. The verdict would entail far more complexity than  mere dismissal by a simple sentence such as " even a mule knows not to seek money for something that didn't haoppen to him.."


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The US doesn't abide by the World Court. Better luck next time.

As for blacks seeking reparation for things that never happened to them, it's a non-starter. My white ancestors were serfs back in the old country, as a white person, I don't own anyone anything. Same goes for every white person alive today. They had nothing to do with it either, so why should they pay? 

And anyways, what do you call food stamps, medicare and welfare? Sounds like some sort of on-going reparations.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You may not *accept* personal responsiblity for the evils supported and condoned by  your government before you were born but that does not remove collective liability for an unpaid debt. I wasn't born when the Personal income tax was implemented but I am forced to pay. The US Constitution was written and signed by people who died centuries ago.
Yet, the document continues to serve as the ultimate guide for governance.
If, as inferred by that reality, the Constitution is a "living document,"  it transcends the lives of mortal men and brings with it sins of the past into the present and future.. The Human Rights of Africans were violated egregiously  by citizens governed by a living document. That living document incurred  collective perpetual  culpability for the actions commited by the governed. Individual whites attempting to distance themselves from inherited or attained culpability are restrained from doing so by birthright or naturalization. Citizenship and race makes you liable and binds you under the auspices of the living Constitution. Let the World Court decide if
the statue of limitations have run out.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


The World Court will still be around 50 years from now when whites are a minority in this country. The WC might be more powerful as a result by then. Or..maybe egalitarianism might eliminate the need or desire for reparations by then.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


..blacks graduate at lower levels
..commit crime at higher levels
..they are ''dumber'' and their culture is ''dumber''--obviously
..and you can't use slavery as an excuse because the Africans were not as advanced as the whites in the first place


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...
> ...




If you ever think I am making an "excuse" as to why I am not paying "lost earnings" to blacks,

understand that you are mistaken.


You will never get anything like an "Excuse" for me not paying something I don't owe to people who were never slaves. 



My Position on that is more of a "Kiss my Hairy White Ass".


Please do not lie and call that an "excuse".


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> As for blacks seeking reparation for things that never happened to them, it's a non-starter. My white ancestors were serfs back in the old country, as a white person, I don't own anyone anything. Same goes for every white person alive today. They had nothing to do with it either, so why should they pay?


Serfs and peasants were not slaves even though their lives weren't any better than the lives of sharecroppers. But the government that ruled over them was feudal and is not the same entity today as it was then. There is no living document, such as our US Constitution, binding the feudal government to the present social democracy of many European nations.



Taz said:


> And anyways, what do you call food stamps, medicare and welfare? Sounds like some sort of on-going reparations


Welfare serves relatively few Americans..black or white....but. More whites benefirt from welfare than blacks...including White owned businesses where welfare recipients shop.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


So what makes you superior to Ben Carson or Barrack Obama?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



What do  you call the annual payments you make to Native American tribes?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hate to tell you but you benefit from what people in the past did. And I should not have to continue to suffer for what was done in the past because you want to keep benefitting.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


The word "merit" was used as an adjective not a noun in the sentence you are referring to. The direct object of the verb *throw* in the sentence is the term *argument*.

And the perpetual victims are the idiots claiming victimization by Affirmative Action.
One pending lawsuit certainly was significant for BAKKE. One lawsuit can change everything if the plaintiff wins.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It's just about getting even with whites, ANY whites. You're just another angry racist. That you think that your kind will get their way EVER in this country is flat out delusional.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > As for blacks seeking reparation for things that never happened to them, it's a non-starter. My white ancestors were serfs back in the old country, as a white person, I don't own anyone anything. Same goes for every white person alive today. They had nothing to do with it either, so why should they pay?
> ...


So do you think that since my white ancestors had nothing to do with slavery that I should still have to pay black people for something that neither one of us was involved in? And why?


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Treaty obligations?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 11, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.



Q.  ^^^ Evidence?  

A.  Yes, of bigotry

Q.  Why racism

A.  It is learned, usually from a parent


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


If by "getting even" you mean attaining collective socio economic  parity with whites, I guess you're right. However, that really has no personal benefit for me since i already have nominal wealth. But I do advocate equality for all who strive for it regardless of race and gender.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is a trust fund for tribes in the black hills that stands at over 100 billion and rises very year. There have been congressional acts specifically targeting money for Native American economic development. Native American Tribes do pay US  taxes. Maybe you need to read up about the Cobell v Salazar settlement which are reparations paid to Native Americans affected by the Dawes Act. Were you alive during the Dawes act?  I don't think so. I would agree with your argument against reparations had no one ever got reparations, but that's not the case. Every group that has been wronged by our government has received reparations but blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



White boy have you lost your mind? Do you think you have the right to do to people what whites have done and we just take it?  And why should we not have economic parity with whites?


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Taking my money for some bullshit reason, in not economic parity, it is racial oppression, with you as the oppressor.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You white ancestors had nothing to do with what happened to he Native Americans but you pay up every year. But since the issue is more than slavery your argument has no merit.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up idiot.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Even IF the situation with the Indians is as you say, that does not justify your claim on my money.


Two wrongs do not make a right.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




NO. You having the power to take my money, which is what you want, is not economic parity.


It is racial oppression.


You want oppression. You are against Freedom and Equality.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



The only wrong here are the human rights violations this government has heaped upon back people.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You whites have taken our money for now 241 years.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Your justifications for your desire for racial oppression are of no interest to anyone, other than your fellow racial demagogues.


I will burn my money before I give it to you.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





YOu vastly overestimate my age. 


I've taken nothing from you, Tyrant.


Your desire to justify your oppression based on my skin color and not any actions of mine, just shows what a racist you are.



I look forward to when you and yours try to actually do this.


It will be a very nice wake up call to all those stupid whites that think that Civil Rights is still about fighting against white racism and for racial equality.


Fucking dumbasses. I will laugh and laugh at them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> *Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*
> 
> ...



Institutional, and systematic racism is a thing of the past. *PERIOD.*
Individual attitudes have worsened slightly since Obama became President and acted stupidly right off the bat as well as Michelle's infamous "I am for the first time in my life proud to be an America..." unbelievably bad statement.
The only thing today that is creating racial tension is the unending race baiting and erroneous racist claims that white people are loooong tired of.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 11, 2018)

When you have an entire race with an average IQ in the low eighties trying to live in a world of people with an average IQ around 115 or higher you've got a problem.
In fact everyone has a problem.............which is what we have.
The US education system was designed for students with an average IQ around 115 or higher to succeed.
And people wonder why a race of people with an average IQ in the low eighties can't seem to function in an education setting.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

*An American Tragedy: The legacy of slavery lingers in our cities’ ghettos* 

The United States of America, “a new nation, conceived in liberty and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal,” began as a slave society. What can rightly be called the “original sin” slavery has left an indelible imprint on our nationa’s soul. A terrible price had to be paid, in a tragic, calamitous civil war, before this new democracy could be rid of that most undemocratic institution. But for black Americans the end of slavery was just the beginning of our quest for democratic equality; another century would pass before the nation came fully to embrace that goal. Even now millions of Americans recognizably of African descent languish in societal backwaters. What does this say about our civic culture as we enter a new century?

More.

For years, liberal advocates of blacks’ interests tried to deny that meaningful change was occurring. That assessment has always had problems, in my view. In any event, it is no longer tenable. Now the dominant voices on this subject come from right of center. They seem decidedly unfriendly to black aspirations. With great fanfare, these conservatives declare the historic battle against racial caste to have been won. They go on to say that, but for the behavioral dysfunction of the black poor and the misguided demands for affirmative action from a race-obsessed black middle class, our “problem of the color line” could be put behind us. Abigail and Stephan Thernstrom, with their new book, America in Black and White: One Nation, Indivisible, offer a prime example of this mode of assessment. This line of argument should not be permitted to shape our national understanding of these matters.

More.

The problem with talk about black culture, black crime, and black illegitimacy, as explanatory categories in the hands of the morally obtuse, is that it becomes an exculpatory device–a way of avoiding a discussion of mutual obligation. It is a distressing fact about contemporary American politics that simply to make this point is to risk being dismissed as an apologist for the inexcusable behavior of the poor. The deeper moral failing lies with those who, declaring “we have done all we can,” would wash their hands of the poor.

It is morally and intellectually superficial in the extreme to begin and end one’s argument with the observation that the problems of the underclass are due to their high rates of criminal behavior and out-of-wedlock births, and not to white racism. But this is what political discourse assessing the status of blacks has come to.

More.

The conservatives deny this. They rationalize the nasty, brutish, and short lives of a sizable minority of the black population as reflecting blacks’ deficiencies, rather than revealing any flaw in “our way of life.” Nowhere is the ideological character of this stance more clearly revealed than in the conservatives’ celebration of immigrant success, over and against native black failure. That nonwhite immigrants succeed is taken as a vindication of the system; that blacks fail is said to be due entirely to their own inadequacies. This is obscenely ahistorical.

An American Tragedy: The legacy of slavery lingers in our cities’ ghettos


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Your money? I don't see your name on any money. But, just so you know...I dont need or want your money. I have made enough on my own. You're talking to the wrong man.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018, it's time we become better informed.  Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> ...



You are wrong. *PERIOD.

Your little section of white people do not represent the entire race. That's what you pussies say all the time when we bring up white racism.  But now you can lump all whites into the same basket at your convenience.

Fuck that.*


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




1. Your communist belief that the money I have belongs to the government is noted and held against you, commie.

2. I was talking to IM2, and he was clear that he wants my money, based on his skin being black and mine being white.

3. If you don't support such racial oppression, then good for you. Despite all your other, many failings.


----------



## AKIP (Apr 11, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> When you have an entire race with an average IQ in the low eighties trying to live in a world of people with an average IQ around 115 or higher you've got a problem.
> In fact everyone has a problem.............which is what we have.
> The US education system was designed for students with an average IQ around 115 or higher to succeed.
> And people wonder why a race of people with an average IQ in the low eighties can't seem to function in an education setting.



Don't be so fatalistic about you and your family. I believe you can achieve great things.....if you just believe. However, with that self defeating attitude you and your family will never amount to anything. 

I am pulling for you....little buckaroo.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are dumb. Human rights violations were committed against us by those looking like you and those looking like you made laws to allow it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Did you miss this? Here it is again:

"Serfs and peasants were not slaves even though their lives weren't any better than the lives of sharecroppers. But the government that ruled over them was feudal and is not the same entity today as it was then. *There is no living document, such as our US Constitution, binding the feudal government to the presen*t social democracy of many European nations."

I've already explained the living document/white citizen nexus earlier. Go dig it out if you need more clarification.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> When you have an entire race with an average IQ in the low eighties trying to live in a world of people with an average IQ around 115 or higher you've got a problem.
> In fact everyone has a problem.............which is what we have.
> The US education system was designed for students with an average IQ around 115 or higher to succeed.
> And people wonder why a race of people with an average IQ in the low eighties can't seem to function in an education setting.



IQ tests have been shown to be inaccurate measurements of intelligence. Try using another argument.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No, you were talking about getting even with all whites through the WC.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Because you're all allergic to hard work.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Treaty obligations are not reparations, but you're too stoopid to know that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are about as stupid a person as I have ever read. I've overestimated your age, that's a dumbfuck reply.

We are talking about a macro level problem If you can't do that, shut up.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


So you're wrong twice, what does that prove?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



LOL! Coming from a descendant of people given everything by the government, that's rich.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Actually they are.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





1. Against you? Unlikely. 

2. And my sharing a skin tone with those who did human rights violations, generations ago, means nothing. I am not responsible for their actions any more than I am for Jane Fonda's (who also shares a similar skin tone)

Nothing Jane Fonda has ever done reflects on me, and visa versa. 

You want racial oppression against whites. 


And I wonder where all the white libs are. What do they think of this? 

Or the "moderates"? LOL!!

Those tare the real dumbasses. That think that you are harmless and can be safely ignored and coddled.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






What we are talking about, is your desire for racial oppression.


YOu say "racial economic parity", but talk of giving yourself the Right to other people's property, denying them their rights, based on skin color.


Liberals. All the self awareness of a potted plant.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He does support reparation, he’s here arguing for it day in and day out. He just claims he doesn’t personally need it.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Women havent.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you’re an African American, your descendants could have been African slavers. No money for you - just in case!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

Isnt Affirmativ Action a form of reparation?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.  

In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.  

The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.  

Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.  

"In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency"

The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report

So when you read the report let me know if the UN says that we are to be paid Corrells money for violations that ended centuries ago just because we are black.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


A bit whiny, but a funny dialogue.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If ‘looking like’ is all that’s required for the establishment of culpability, people who looked like you enslaved, beat and sold people who look like you. Oops.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States. 

In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time. 

The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more. 

Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history. 

"In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency"

The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report

Yeah and Indian tribes scouted for the white man but they still get reparations now. So when you read the report let me know where the UN said the violations were the result of backs selling each other and ended after slavery.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Didn't happen that way.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Isnt Affirmativ Action a form of reparation?



Are you serious?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Did. For hundreds of years before whitey turned up.  And those African slavers ‘look like you’ just as much as any white person ‘looks like’ a white slaver, so cough up or shut up. Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Hyperbolic horsecrap, like so much of the stuff they regurgitate.
Where does it get you?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt Affirmativ Action a form of reparation?
> ...


It’s a form of reparation.
Racist, but reparation none the less.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

Here are the questions on reparations.

Who pays?  For example should whites whos ancesters did not come to this country until after slavery be forced to pay?  What about those who fought and died to end slavery? Who ran the underground railroad?

What about those blacks who were complicit in the slave trade...if your ancestry is among those tribes shouldnt you pay?  Or do you recieve it?

Should blacks who came to this country after slavery recieve reparations?

If ancestors came to this country after slavery ended why on earth shoul I pay for reparations?  Isnt that racist?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> When you have an entire race with an average IQ in the low eighties trying to live in a world of people with an average IQ around 115 or higher you've got a problem.
> In fact everyone has a problem.............which is what we have.
> The US education system was designed for students with an average IQ around 115 or higher to succeed.
> And people wonder why a race of people with an average IQ in the low eighties can't seem to function in an education setting.


Not really....when we 


dannyboys said:


> When you have an entire race with an average IQ in the low eighties trying to live in a world of people with an average IQ around 115 or higher you've got a problem.
> In fact everyone has a problem.............which is what we have.
> The US education system was designed for students with an average IQ around 115 or higher to succeed.
> And people wonder why a race of people with an average IQ in the low eighties can't seem to function in an education setting.


Actually I am more amazed how people like you function in an educational setting but thanks for showing us racism is alive and well in this country completely untethered from intelligence.

When people have rely on old canards like racial intelligence it is a sign of racial desperation.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I consider the UN to be an enemy organization, and them siding with you, does not do you credit in my eyes.


Their assertions are no more credible than your own.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




LOL!! Very good point.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

This thread is not abut slavery and I'm tired of you white mother fuckers turning every thread into your fake news about the African side of the slave trade. I know all about slavery in Africa.  For example a slave became a king, that's how slavery operated there. It was not the whitebread chattel slavery whereby a person was a slave for their entire fucking life, then their children and grandchildren were slaves. This shit you uneducated stormfront losers post is far from the truth.  Stay on topic or you get reported. Pay me if you want at your own peril.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you consider.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Their unsupported assertions do not make your case.


They are unsupported, bullshit assertions.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

_This is the OP. This what you will discuss. You can do as asked or end up banned from his thread, it is your choice. Laugh all you want,  but I'll be laughing last._

In 2018, it's time we become better informed. Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.

*Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism*

“At this point, the whole race thing is over . . . it doesn’t matter anymore. We’ve transcended it. Now we have a black president, so clearly we are not racist,” stated one young woman after the first election of Barack Obama as president of the United States._ In the euphoria of Obama’s first election, many Americans—on the left, right, and center—agreed that America had become post-racial. Today, many on the left recognize that America is still struggling with racism. But what liberals may not fully appreciate is the degree to which the rest of America is still deep within a post-racial haze.

New research from social psychologists at Yale and Northwestern Universities reveals that Americans—especially rich, white Americans—greatly overestimate how much racial progress we have made toward economic equality. Averaging across 5 economic measures, the researchers find that Americans estimate that we have made about 25 percent more progress toward black-white economic equality than we actually have made.

Worse still, Americans are most inaccurate on the most important economic measure—wealth. Scholars have come to recognize that wealth—the value of assets minus debts—is the most important measure of a family’s overall economic well-being. The social psychologists find that Americans overestimate our progress toward black-white wealth equality by about 80 percent. Today, for every dollar of wealth that whites have, blacks have only a few cents. "

" For those who believe that black people are already equal with white people, any policy that seeks to address anti-black discrimination looks like an attempt to give blacks an advantage over whites. Many Americans, particularly Republicans, believe that today there is more discrimination against white people than against black people. 

Because so many Americans are not grounded in the reality of American racism, the call for a “conversation on race” is a bad idea. We need Americans to go on fact-finding missions on racism, not try to engage in conversation when there is no agreement on the basic facts. 

We have to be aware that because we are a segregated society, many white people learn about black people from the media. Some white people see prominent, highly successful black people in movies and on television and assume that those individuals are indicative of the economic standing of African Americans. Also, there is right-wing media that consciously tries to mislead white Americans about racism and to foster a sense of white victimization. We have to find ways to penetrate Americans’ information bubbles. "

Why We Are Not Making Progress Against Racism

This is America to hear most of you tell it, we should be way beyond this._


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Their assertions are well supported.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> This thread is not abut slavery



Post number 6 below is YOURS: 



IM2 said:


> *Slavery* was not the only sin or was the only issue. Apologizing doesn't do it when you owe 10 trillion dollars in lost earnings and make excuses a to why you won't pay.



And the person you responded to referred to slavery to Jim Crow laws, NOT slavery - that was all you.

I’m not surprised you want to drop your favourite subject now though


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> This thread is not abut slavery and I'm tired of you white mother fuckers turning every thread into your fake news about the African side of the slave trade. I know all about slavery in Africa.  For example a slave became a king, that's how slavery operated there. It was not the whitebread chattel slavery whereby a person was a slave for their entire fucking life, then their children and grandchildren were slaves. This shit you uneducated stormfront losers post is far from the truth.  Stay on topic or you get reported. Pay me if you want at your own peril.




In a thread about why we are not making progress against racism,


you support racial oppression, based on skin color.


Pointing out the skin color of the African side of the slave trade is as relevant as you pointing out the skin color of the American side of the slave trade.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Stop living in a fantasy world, I worked for what I have. So did successful blacks. You want something given to you? It's called welfare. Go line up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is not abut slavery
> ...



Wrote this a couple years ago...didn't get much traction...

The past is prologue.

It's a classic "sins of the father" scenario.

Slavery to Jim Crow to Separate but Equal...segregation thwarted assimilation, and now instead of regional American cultures that blend together at the edges, African-Americans have...thru segregationist policies...developed their own distinct culture with sharp and distinct boundaries within the older regional culture.

And it is literally the inequities of our father upon black slaves and later free black men (and women) that are being visited upon us...the generations that followed.

How can we unring that bell? Appalachia has maintained it's own distinct culture since the dawn of the nation, despite the more "sophisticated" [  ] Northeast's attempts to quash it. As has Massachusetts and NYC and Virginia and the South and the Ozarks etc. Once a culture is established, it's self perpetuating.

So the real question is...here we are, now what?

I Apologize for Slavery of Blacks

Post number 5.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, it's like a contract, each party gets something. You got civilization, so stop your whining.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> _This is the OP. This what you will discuss. You can do as asked or end up banned from his thread, it is your choice. Laugh all you want,  but I'll be laughing last._
> 
> In 2018, it's time we become better informed. Some of the things I read in here makes no sense. Zero nada, zilch.
> 
> ...




Very few people thought that.


A lot of people pointed out that the election of a black president, revealed that the hysterical claims of the race baiters, ie that the US is a horribly racist place, 


was simply not true.


And it was not, and is not.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is not abut slavery
> ...



Yep and my response was proper, slavery was not the issue to be discussed here.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






No, they weren't. There was zero supporting argument provided.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You are wrong. *PERIOD.
> 
> Your little section of white people do not represent the entire race. That's what you pussies say all the time when we bring up white racism.  But now you can lump all whites into the same basket at your convenience.
> 
> Fuck that.*




Haha...."my little section of white people"... vs. your little section of white people. Hilarious.
 Your instant anger and insulting replies shows that YOU are the one with the problem.
But we all already knew that.
  You are a racist. And you look to justify that by attempting to make the people YOU are racist against, the ones with the problem.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> _This is the OP. This what you will discuss. You can do as asked or end up banned from his thread, it is your choice. Laugh all you want, but I'll be laughing last._



But you’ve raised the slave trade over and over yourself. 
You did so on page 1, post 6, in fact, and have repeatedly stated that your current woes are an extension of the slave trade. 

Not to mention the fact that you’ve banged on endlessly about reparations and how slave trade reparations and your current position as a victim of racism and economic disparity are inseparably linked.  

Get a grip, lol.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

Anyone of any color who comes to my place and does some reparations on my fence will get paid. Can't be any fairer than that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



LOL! Coming from a descendant of people given everything by the government, that's rich.

*RACE - The Power of an Illusion
*
Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.

What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.

*More.*

White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.

The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.

*More.*

Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.

The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.

Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.

But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.

These government programs made possible the new segregated white suburbs that sprang up around the country after World War II. Government subsidies for municipal services helped develop and enhance these suburbs further, in turn fueling commercial investments. Freeways tied the new suburbs to central business districts, but they often cut through and destroyed the vitality of non-white neighborhoods in the central city.

Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.

*More.*

One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents. 

But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.

In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.

Rather than recognize how "racial preferences" have tilted the playing field and given us a head start in life, many whites continue to believe that race does not affect our lives. Instead, we chastise others for not achieving what we have; we even invert the situation and accuse non-whites of using "the race card" to advance themselves.

RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, you said it wasn’t the _only_ issue, then you continued to bang on about evil whitey, slavery and reparation.
You even whine *in your post on page 1 *that apologies for slavery are inadequate, as are ‘excuses’ for whitey not paying you and yours 10 trillion dollars.  Don’t demand others stick to the OP when as the originator - you cannot and HAVE NOT - even done so yourself


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I'm tired of you white mother fuckers



Do you think that sounds a tad racist, IM2?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > _This is the OP. This what you will discuss. You can do as asked or end up banned from his thread, it is your choice. Laugh all you want, but I'll be laughing last._
> ...



Page 1 post 5 is what you want ignore and that's not going to be done. I let the thread get off topic and now I'm taking it back to the topic. That's my responsibility as OP and if you don't like it, so what?. The issue is not just slavery but you can't discuss that. I've repeatedly have sad that and challenged people like you to discuss that.. So now you will discuss other issues besides your opinion of Africans selling each other or you will be reported.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I am demanding it. I am asking that every post talking about slavery be deleted to include mine. So that's he end of taking about it. You can start your own thread if that's what you need to talk about instead of trolling other peoples threads with your fucked up racist bullshit.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You raised slavery and reparation continuously and have said over and over for 30 odd pages that it is linked to the current alleged racism you whine about. 
You can’t just take it all back, it’s all there in black and white (tee hee ) but I’m not surprised you want to drop that element now, lol.
Report to your hearts content - but don’t forget YOU are the person who dragged everyone ‘off topic’.  
Maybe you shouldn’t start threads if you can’t control what you yourself post?  lol.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tired of you white mother fuckers
> ...



No.

*"This thread is not abut slavery and I'm tired of you white mother fuckers turning every thread into your fake news about the African side of the slave trade."*

Post the entire sentence next time.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well, I don’t see why YOU dragging people off topic should result in everyone else having their posts removed.. 
Have yours removed, they aren’t exactly a testament to you, and then


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're living in the past. Get a grip. For your own sake. Me personally, I don't care.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You think the context in any way makes ‘you white mother fuckers’ sound any less racist ? Lol.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I dragged no one off topic as you see from post 5 that I did not  initiate any such conversation. And it is written in black and white primarily by you. I asked you to talk about the 100 years after, you never did. It's over for you. You don't get to keep trolling


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> * I'm tired of you white mother fuckers..........*



And in case you ever wondered if IM2 is racist....just revert back to this post.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Yep because you white mother fuckers did exactly as I described.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You're not that important. Go back to your ghetto and do ghetto things, stay out of politics.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > * I'm tired of you white mother fuckers..........*
> ...



LOL!  Revert back to the post and you will read the entire post, not some words this punk chose to pick out.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I'm more important than you. So go on back to your trailer.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not quite. YOU continued the discussion about slavery and reparation and you linked the lack of reparation with the post slavery period, and indeed with whiteys ‘racism’.  You also attempted to drag Native American ‘reparation’ (ie treaties) into the subject.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



LOL! You're living in denial.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yep because you *white mother fuckers* did exactly as I described.



...and again... the most racist member of USMB is at it again


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What was that?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep because you *white mother fuckers* did exactly as I described.
> ...


This is nothing. You should see his posts in the South African threads.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Quite.  The discussion about this is over. We are going to discuss the OP. That's my job as the OP,  bring he matter back to topic if it gets too far out of hand. I did my job.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Go ahead, then.
But do us all a favour and ty to use your words instead of the endless biased C&Ps you are so fond of.
 TIA


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I know history, I wasn't part of it. Neither were you. Move on.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Nope, I'll use the information I desire is applicable to counter the racist shit you guys present. You seem to think your bullshit isn't biased but not only is it that, it's blatantly false or disingenuous. You no longer get to use this section to post endless threads of your racist and anti Semitic crap.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Apparently you don't because history doesn't end until the end of time and history includes right now. So just shut up and recognize that we are talking about right fucking now. Your ass is racist yet you talk about racism being in the past. That's pure psychosis.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Black people tried equality and didn't like it.  They want victimhood instead.
> ...



No we are informed.  You are the one who is self deceived.   You have stated dozens of made up, non-facts, as your basis for opinion.   Not us.

You are the one that needs better informed.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you got a job and quit whining for more free stuff, you might get some respect. Till then you'll be a whiny bitch.

It really is that simple.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tilly said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's laughable. You created a thread that's about a racist lie and then get mad because you don't like the responses of blacks who unlike you don't deny the oppression whites imposed upon blacks whereby thousands of children got slaughtered just because you want to create that lie. Whites are not the only ones who get to demand retribution for wrongs done them. Learn that, then grow up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Get better informed. Because you are misinformed now. Nothing I have said is made up.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Quit your lying. I’ve never made a thread in this section, nor have I ever made a thread about South Africa, nor have I ever made a thread about racism.  
In fact I only started visiting this section when you started spamming it with your hilariously entertaining racist paranoia.  Try again.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



LOL! Another descendant from the people who got everything given to them by the government  running his mouth. BTW lazy white boy, I worked for 43 years from the time I was 9 until 52. I saved my money for the past 30 years and now work on personal projects I get paid for. I  don't need a job. I do what I want because I earned it. Maybe you try that.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You can live in the fictional world where the white is keeping you down. I bet you even have your TV turned to a black & white picture.


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's obvious that you wish you were white. Poor you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



And you can live in a fictional world where you spew racism all day long but claim  you're not a racist. Or that racism doesn't exist. Or racism is a thing of the past. Or somehow we blacks are making up fiction after we read volumes of racism coming from whites like you here at USMB.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


The World Court is not an insrument of retribution. It is an international tool for justice. One of it's multiple roles is to weigh the evidence and to judge the sins of a nation that treads on human rights such as manifested frequently by political and radical Rw  elements in the USA.
Again. The goal of reparations seekers is not retribution. but for justice and compensation for past wrongs that stifled the well being and economic legacy for an entire people based on race. Although individuals such as myself are doing fine, there are reports circulating that collectively it would take more than 200 years for blacks to attain the average  wealth ascribed to the white community  today. Yet...there are more than 23 million impoverished whites vs 11 million impoverished blacks...so don't think all whites are doing great.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 11, 2018)

The pure irony here is that on this forum, it certainly appears that IM2 sets back race relations significantly by vilifying the White boogie-man.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 11, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The pure irony here is that on this forum, it certainly appears that IM2 sets back race relations significantly by vilifying the White boogie-man.


Precisely.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 11, 2018)

*Thread closed due to blatant derailing. *


----------

